# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Sensuuri foorumilla

## kemkim

Suomi24:n Joukkoliikenne-palstalla joku ratavahti-niminen kirjoittaa:
"Mitäs mieltä olette jlf.cc sivustosta?
Minä olen kyllästynyt kun omat asialliset viestini poistetaan samalla kun eräät muut saavat kirjoitella mitä hölynpölyä tahansa."
http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/autoilu...00000031993152

Tästä olisikin hyvä keskustella ihan yleisesti, koska asia varmaankin monia kiinnostaa, jos viestit häviävät salaperäisesti, kuten kirjoittaja väittää. Mitkä ovat perusteet sensuroida viestejä täältä Joukkoliikennefoorumilta?

----------


## SD202

> Suomi24:n Joukkoliikenne-palstalla joku ratavahti-niminen kirjoittaa:
> "Mitäs mieltä olette jlf.cc sivustosta?
> Minä olen kyllästynyt kun omat asialliset viestini poistetaan samalla kun eräät muut saavat kirjoitella mitä hölynpölyä tahansa."
> http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/autoilu...00000031993152
> 
> Tästä olisikin hyvä keskustella ihan yleisesti, koska asia varmaankin monia kiinnostaa, jos viestit häviävät salaperäisesti, kuten kirjoittaja väittää. Mitkä ovat perusteet sensuroida viestejä täältä Joukkoliikennefoorumilta?


Yllättäen sensuuri toimii myös www.suomi24.fi -palstalla sillä linkitetty "viesti on poistettu".  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Se mikä on asiatonta on vähän mielipidekysymys. Jos tulee vähän suora sukaisempaa kommenttia, ei se mielestäni ole asiatonta. Pitää pysyä kuitenkin fiksussa kielenkäytössä. Jos siellä alkaa olemaan kirosanoja, niin kyllä se mielestäni roskiin tai muokkaukseen voisi johtaa. Voi olla että saan tästä selkääni, mutta mutta.. Kukas sitten valvoo moderaattorien viestejä? Voihan jonkun mielestä heidänki teksti olla muokkaamisen tai poistamisen arvoista..

----------


## kuukanko

> Kukas sitten valvoo moderaattorien viestejä?


Ylläpitäjä. Ja ylläpitäjä itse on diktaattori, joka saa tehdä ihan mitä häntä itseään huvittaa.

Tässä viime aikoina on poistettu viestejä, joissa on kyselty foorumilla jo kerrottuja asioita (ja kyselijänä on ollut aina sama käyttäjä) ja sitten yhden kuljettajan viestejä työnantajansa sisäisistä asioista kuljettajien kohteluun liittyen (tämä foorumi on harrastajien palsta eikä tänne kaivata firmojen sisäistä ay-politiikkaa, siitä voi kirjoitella vaikka kuljettajajärjestöjen omilla sivuilla).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Muistetaan vielä yksi asia: tätä nykyä nettifoorumeiden ylläpitäjät ovat oikeudellisessa vastuussa kaikesta foorumilla esitetystä. Siksi ylläpidolla täytyy olla myös valta tarvittaessa siivota viestejä. Sananvapaus toteutuu sitten sillä tavalla, että kuka tahansa saa perustaa oman fooruminsa. Omasta mielestäni foorumin ylläpito toimii asiallisesti ja ketään ei ole sensuroitu mielipiteidensä takia. Kohtuu hyvin ylläpito myös selittää miksi joitakin viestejä on muokattu tai poistettu. Keskeinen asia, koska aina on foorumeilla myös uusia käyttäjiä, jotka tarvitsevat asiallista ohjeistusta.

----------


## Ertsu

Samaa ihmettelen. Väittelin nimimerkki "Jyken" kanssa siitä, pitäisikö Tampereen tuleva pikaratikka sijoittaa tunneliin. Kaikki kirjoitukseni on poistettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikki kirjoitukseni on poistettu.


Ne on siirretty oikeaan ketjuun, koska keskustelua käytiin bussikeskusteluissa.

----------


## killerpop

> Samaa ihmettelen. Väittelin nimimerkki "Jyken" kanssa siitä, pitäisikö Tampereen tuleva pikaratikka sijoittaa tunneliin. Kaikki kirjoitukseni on poistettu.


Voit hakea omia viestejäsi oman käyttäjäprofiilisi kautta. Eli sinun tapauksessasi http://jlf.fi/search.php?do=finduser&u=306

----------


## sebastin

Itse en tänne viitsi enää kirjoitella. Niin töykeää on ylläpidon käytös.

----------


## Hartsa

Miksi tänään liittyneen uuden jäsenen tunnus on suljettu jo samana päivänä yhden viestin jälkeen?

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi tänään liittyneen uuden jäsenen tunnus on suljettu jo samana päivänä yhden viestin jälkeen?


Koska hänen profiiliinsa ilmoittama nimi on tekaistu.

----------


## ollit

Kun näitä viestejä poistetaan tai siirretään toisiin ketjuihin, olisi varmaan hyvä, että ylläpito laittaisi aina yksityisviestin ko. käyttäjälle siitä, miksi viestit on poistettu (tai miksi ne on siirretty). 

Tämä varmaan myös parantaisi luottamusta ylläpitoon kun ei tarvitsisi ihmetellä mihin ne omat viestit ovat hävinneet ja millä perusteella. (nimim. Itsekin asiaa muutaman kerran ihmetellyt)

----------


## JSL

Siellä taas 24:lla joku kiukuttelee: http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/autoilu...00000033969855

----------


## kuukanko

> Siellä taas 24:lla joku kiukuttelee


Taitaa olla Epex82.

Ketään ei suljeta tältä palstalta pois mielipiteiden takia. Epex ei tainnut meuhkaamiseltaan edes huomata, että minä en ole metronvastustaja.

Täällä keskustelutyylin pitää olla asiallinen. Asiattomuuksista annetaan varoituksia, jäähyjä tai pysyviä porttikieltoja rikkeen vakavuuden ja aiempien huomautusten lukumäärän perusteella.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Täällä keskustelutyylin pitää olla asiallinen. Asiattomuuksista annetaan varoituksia, jäähyjä tai pysyviä porttikieltoja rikkeen vakavuuden ja aiempien huomautusten lukumäärän perusteella.


Herää kysymys, että mikä luokitellaan asialliseksi ja mikä ei? Missä se asiallisen raja menee.. Mielipiteitä kun on yhtä monta kuin ihmisiäkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Herää kysymys, että mikä luokitellaan asialliseksi ja mikä ei?


Ylläpito ja moderaattorit päättävät, mikä on epäasiallista.

----------


## Kari

> Herää kysymys, että mikä luokitellaan asialliseksi ja mikä ei? Missä se asiallisen raja menee.. Mielipiteitä kun on yhtä monta kuin ihmisiäkin.


Ei kai asiallisuudella ja mielipiteillä sinänsä ole tekemistä keskenään. Kirjoitettu teksti voi olla asiatonta, tyylitöntä tai jopa lain vastaista oikeastaan riippumatta siitä, mikä taustalla oleva mielipide on. Viime kädessä asiallisuus määritellään mm. rikoslaissa (kunnianloukkaus).

Prof. Kemppinen on pohtinut rajanvetoa blogissaan:
http://kemppinen.blogspot.com/2006/0...ra-kunnia.html

Mielestäni tälläkin foorumilla on esiintynyt jonkin verran tapauksia, jotka saattavat hyvinkin ylittää kunnianloukkauksen kriteerit. Tällöin on tietenkin kaikkien etu, että ylläpito näihin puuttuu (esim. poistamalla ko. viestit).

Ja lisätään nyt vielä sekin, että periaatteessa ylläpidolla on täysi oikeus poistaa mitä viestejä tahansa millä perusteella tahansa. Mutta oman käsitykseni mukaan heillä on jopa velvollisuus poistaa tietyt viestit, jos ne ovat lainvastaisia.

Kari

----------


## kaakkuri

Forumiin kuuluu kuitenkin vastaavan päätoimittajan ominaisuus ja toisaalta myös perinteinen omistusoikeuden ominaisuus; 
Vastaava päätoimittaja vastaa periaatteessa siitä mitä forumilla esitetään vaikkakin yksittäinen kirjoittaja tietenkin ensisijassa vastaa omista hengentuotteistaan. Forumin pitäjä toisaalta antaa tilaa, laatii median viestin levittämiseen laajempaan tietoisuuteen, joten hänellä on toissijainen vastuu viestin sisällöstä. Siksi hänellä on intressi moderoida/sensuroida/ennakkotarkistaa mitä hänen mediassaan tullaan julkaisemaan.

Omistusoikeuden kautta taas asia jäsentyy siten että tämänkin (maksuttoman) forumin ylläpitää kai hyvää hyvyyttään joku asiaan innostunut ihminen tai useampi ihminen. Vaikka maksuakin perittäisiin, se ei muuttuisi toiseksi että kun toinen ylläpitää forumia, hänellä on oikeus myös valita ne jotka ovat hänen forumilleen tervetulleita. Ts, ei ole olemassa subjektiivista oikeutta päästä kaikille haluamilleen forumeille vaikka olisi kuinka etevä ja terävä kirjoittaja hyvänsä. Siten ylläpitäjillä on yksipuolinen oikeus poistaa kuka hyvänsä milloin hyvänsä ja kaikkien kirjailijoiden olemassaolo forumilla perustuu loppujen lopuksi ylläpitäjien hyväntahtoisuuteen. Vasemmistolehtien ei ole pakko julkaista oikeistopropagandaa ja sama toisin päin.

Sama mekanismi on vaikkapa seinäkirjoittelussa; rakennuksen omistajana minulla on oikeus muita loukkaamatta päättää millainen julkisivu rakennuksessani on eikä sitä oikeutta muuta toiseksi spray-maalilla tai tarralla levitetyn viestin sisällön erinomaisuus tai korkea eettinen taso. Julkisivun omistajana minulla on toisaalta velvollisuus pitää julkisivu siistinä ja muita loukkaamattomana ja sama mekaniikkahan toimii nettikirjoituksissakin.

Kiitos siitä hyväntahtoisuudesta omalta osaltani jälleen kerran. Kuka tietää, ehkä juurikin viimeisen kerran  :Wink:  

Toinen asia on sitten se jonka kohteeksi olen itsekin joskus joutunut; viestien muokkaaminen ylläpidon toimesta eli viesti, jonka lähetän, on minun viestini jossa on minun laatimani asiasisältö virheineen kaikkineen eikä sitä saisi toinen muokata toiseksi ja sitten nimissäni julkaista ilman että tiedän ja hyväksyn asian.
Viestin sisältö saattaa muuttua toiseksi sillä muokkauksella joka viestiin tehdään, ja voikin käydä niin että en enää allekirjoittaisi tai muutoin omakseni tunnustaisi sitä viestiä joka nimissäni julkaistaan. Tästä syystä viestien moderointi on ongelmallinen asia.
Omat hengentuotokseni eivät tälle forumille ole kokeneet suuria kolhuja moderoinnin osalta, mutta niinkin voisi käydä. Siksi kai moderointiin olisi suhtauduttava varsin pidättyväisesti.

----------


## sebastin

Vihreä liitto on tämän foorumin takana. Vihreä liitto vastustaa metroa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vihreä liitto on tämän foorumin takana.


Hohhoijaa. Jos ei ole vielä selvinnyt, niin tämän foorumin takana on Ville Koskinen. Tänne saavat kirjoitella kaikki asiallisesti kirjoittavat mielipiteisiin ja puoluekantaan katsomatta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Omat hengentuotokseni eivät tälle forumille ole kokeneet suuria kolhuja moderoinnin osalta, mutta niinkin voisi käydä. Siksi kai moderointiin olisi suhtauduttava varsin pidättyväisesti.


Onhan alkuperäisen viestin kirjoittajalla aina oikeus pyytää viestin poistoa. Jos et enään allekirjoita viestiä ylläpidon muokkauksen jälkeen, niin tokihan sitten viestin voi poistaa aina, ja ei asiasta sen kummempaa numeroa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vihreä liitto on tämän foorumin takana. Vihreä liitto vastustaa metroa.


Mistähän sinä olet saanut oikein tämän päähäsi? Oli sitten Koskisen puoluekanta mikä tahansa, niin ei se vaikuta itse foorumiin mitenkään. Minä en ole ainakaan huomannut. Ja vihreistä sen verran; että onhan se toki hyvä, että joku katsoo ettei maailman kaikkia puita hakata biodieseliksi..  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistähän sinä olet saanut oikein tämän päähäsi?


Anteeksi, että jatkan tätä keskustelua. Mutta kysyn ihan samaa. Laajasalon asiassa Mirva Haltian blogin mukaan vihreiden edustaja joukkoliikennelautakunnassa näyttää epäilevän metron hylkäämistä ja mm. vihreitä edustava ministeri Brax kehui itseään Helsingin valtuuston kokouksessa siitä, miten hän puolusti ministerinä valtion tukea metrolle. Vaikea on keksiä, että vihreät vastustaisivat metroa. Eivätkä he vastusta raitioteitäkään, eikä ylipäätään mitään joukkoliikennettä.

Eikä tämä foorumikaan vastusta mitään. Foorumin kirjoittajat kyllä kannattavat tai vastustavat, kuten kuuluukin. Ja siitä tilaisuudesta kiitos Ville Koskiselle.

Antero

----------


## QS6

> i tell you, people who have off-road cars are stupid and mad, they should be driven from the roads and birched to within an inch of their lives, off-road cars are daft, anti-social and idiotic and the people who drive them are fools.This is mine.


En haluaisi olla nipottaja, mutta:

Onkohan tälläisen sigun käyttö tällä foorumilla aivan korrektia? Mielestäni väkivaltaan yllyttämisen ihmisryhmää vastaan ei pitäisi kuulua tämän korkeatasoisen keskustelufoorumin sisältöön missään muodossa. 

Mitäs jos tuohon ajatelmaan laitettaisiinkin "maasturin omistajien" tilalle jokin etninen ryhmä, kansallisuus, sukupuoli tai muu ominaisuus? Toki meillä kaikilla on mielipiteen- ja sananvapaus, enkä itse tosiaankaan ole ylettömän poliittisen korrektiuden ystävä, mutta raja tulisi asettaa johonkin. Olisiko linjanvedon paikka ylläpidolta?

Vaikka kyse toivottavasti onkin vain ajattelemattomuudesta, tulisi kaikkien kirjoittajien hieman pohtia mitä sinne "eetteriin" päräyttää ennen postaamista.

----------


## hylje

> Mitäs jos tuohon ajatelmaan laitettaisiinkin "maasturin omistajien" tilalle jokin etninen ryhmä, kansallisuus, sukupuoli tai muu ominaisuus? Toki meillä kaikilla on mielipiteen- ja sananvapaus, enkä itse tosiaankaan ole ylettömän poliittisen korrektiuden ystävä, mutta raja tulisi asettaa johonkin. Olisiko linjanvedon paikka ylläpidolta?


Sananvaihto-operaatio on kyseenalainen, koska maasturin omistaminen on erikseen haettava, valinnainen ja haluttu statussymboli, ei synnynnäinen (sukupuoli, etnisyys) tai vääjäämätön olotila (kansalaisuus) joiden kohdalle osumiseen ei mahdu valinnanvaraa. Ei tällä puolen hautaa.

En kommentoi muuta auktoriteetin puutteen vuoksi.

----------


## QS6

> [...]maasturin omistaminen on erikseen haettava, valinnainen ja haluttu statussymboli, ei synnynnäinen (sukupuoli, etnisyys) tai vääjäämätön olotila (kansalaisuus) joiden kohdalle osumiseen ei mahdu valinnanvaraa.


Yleisellä tasolla syrjintää tai vainoa ei voi oikeuttaa myöskään ihmisen omiin vapaisiin valintoihin perustuvien ominaisuuksien perusteella (vaikka kuinka ei niistä itse pitäisikään). Historiasta löytyy pelottavia esimerkkejä uskonnollisista ja poliittisista vainoista, kummatkin mitä suurimmassa määrin jokaisen itse valitsemia asioita.

Ja tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa minun korvaani särähtää tuo henkihieveriin piekseminen. Turpaan vaan kaikille veneenomistajille, kesämökkiläisille, kaasugrillaajille ja ulkomaanmatkaajille kans, niinkö?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkohan tälläisen sigun käyttö tällä foorumilla aivan korrektia?


Ei ole. Poistin sen.

----------


## JSL

Niin no, ko teksti löytyy: http://www.roadlesstravelled.com.au/...e-family-cars/ . Lainaus on "Jeremy Clarkson"-nimisen journalistin tuotoksia. Clarkson vaikuttaa hiukan hölmöltä ja suurisuiselta.

----------


## ViviP

Paljon eri foorumeilla kirjoittavana sanoisin, että pääsasia on, että foorumia moderoidaan ja että linja on jondonmukainen. Muuten sanailu menee helposti rumaksi ja mielipide-erot johtavat enenevässä määrin ad hominem -argumentointiin. Sellaisia me ihmiset olemme, ja nettiympäristössä se vain kärjistyy.

Tällä palstalla on tiukan asiallinen linja, ja se ylläpitäjien valinta. Jos se ei jotakuta  kirjoittajaa miellytä, hän voi siirtyä muille foorumeille tai vaikka perustaa oman.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tällä palstalla on tiukan asiallinen linja, ja se ylläpitäjien valinta. Jos se ei jotakuta  kirjoittajaa miellytä, hän voi siirtyä muille foorumeille tai vaikka perustaa oman.


Näin on, mikäli ylläpidon linja on miellyttämättä marginaalisen pientä porukkaa. Mikäli taas ylläpidon linja aiheuttaa keskustelun hajaantumisen usealle vastaavalle foorumille, saattaa vika olla myös ylläpidossa, jolloin voi ja kannattaakin älähtää. Sama keskustelu useammalla foorumilla ei ole kenenkään etu.

Tämä siis yleisellä tasolla, JLF:n ylläpidon linjasta minulla ei ole huomautettavaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Niin ja tietysti sellainen huomio, että jos tuntee itsensä kaltoin kohdelluksi ylläpidon taholta, kannattanee kuitenkin ensin kirjoittaa siitä vaikka täällä ja antaa ylläpidolle mahdollisuus selittää toimintaansa ja vasta sitten häipyä jos edelleen on eri mieltä. Oletan että homma toimii toiseenkin suuntaan ja ylläpito halunnee myös tietää miltä osin jäsenet ovat tyytymättömiä foorumin moderointiin. Vaikka sitten olisivatkin viime kädessä eri mieltä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Herännyt väkisin kysymys, että vaikka tämä on kuinka konservatiivinen keskustelufoorumi ihan selvästi. Niin miksei asioita voi sanoa suoraan ja niin kuin ajattelee? Vai ollaanko sitä niin pikkumaisia ettei kestetä jos haukutaan jonkun pikaratikkaideat kaukaisimpaan helv*ttiin..? Mielestäni sopisi pientä rentoutta ottaa foorumille myös..  :Smile:  *kippis*

----------


## JSL

Aleksilla on järkeä jutuissa! Mutta kyllä esim vaunut.org on vielä paljon ahdasmielisempi paikka nykyään. No, en ole käyttäjänä siellä.

----------


## vristo

Tätä foorumia saatetaan lukea yllättävänkin korkeilla tahoilla erityisesti joukkoliikenteen päättävissä elimissä, mutta myös muillakin tahoilla, eikä mielestäni siten ole aivan sama mitä ja millä tasolla täällä keskustellaan. 

Vapaan keskustelun foorumeita on kyllä tarjolla, eikä ole toivottavaa Joukkoliikennefoorumin muuttumisen sellaiseksi, jossa saa puhua mitä sylki suusta tuo. 

Asiallisuus ja asiapitoisuus ovat mielestäni juuri Joukkoliikennefoorumin valtit, vaikka ajoittain kiivaastikin väitellään asioista.

----------


## ultrix

Itse toivoisin, että joukkoliikenteeseen liittymätön keskustelu siirrettäisiin off-topic-osioon (kuten taannoinen päihdepoliittinen keskustelu) sen sijaan, että se jätettäisiin joukkoliikenneketjuun tai sensuroitaisiin kokonaan.

----------


## Koala

> Tätä foorumia saatetaan lukea yllättävänkin korkeilla tahoilla erityisesti joukkoliikenteen päättävissä elimissä, mutta myös muillakin tahoilla, eikä mielestäni siten ole aivan sama mitä ja millä tasolla täällä keskustellaan. 
> 
> Vapaan keskustelun foorumeita on kyllä tarjolla, eikä ole toivottavaa Joukkoliikennefoorumin muuttumisen sellaiseksi, jossa saa puhua mitä sylki suusta tuo. 
> 
> Asiallisuus ja asiapitoisuus ovat mielestäni juuri Joukkoliikennefoorumin valtit, vaikka ajoittain kiivaastikin väitellään asioista.


Onhan se näinkin. Itse en oikein jaksa tätä foorumia kun tulee hyvin nopeasti selväksi että aihe johon ottaa mitään kantaa pitäisi tuntea läpikotaisin ennenkuin on kirjoitusoikeus. Onko tämän siis tarkoitus olla hyvä paikka keskustella asioista vai tarkoitettu enemmän "ammattilaisille"? Noob kysymyksiin saa vastaukseksi kamalasti kuittailua että "tämäkin olisi selvinnyt YTV:n kansiosta nro 700/2001". Kun en osaa jo kaikkea en uskalla (enää) sanoa mitään. Aika kuiva paikka tavisharrastelijalle jolla on muitakin harrastuksia.

Voi olla tietysti olla että olen väärässä paikassa mutta muitakaan ei taida olla. Anteeksi avautuminen, no nyt kun tuli tilaisuus...

----------


## Antero Alku

Seuraan vain osaa foorumin keskustelusta, joten en väitä käsitystäni kaiken kattavaksi, mutta olen yllättynyt Koalan murheesta. Minusta keskustelu on pääosin asiallista ja usein myös ammatillisesti korkeatasoista. Kuitenkin aloittelijan ja harrastajan kysymykset ovat sallittuja ja niihin vastataan asiallisesti. Eikä ainakaan pilkkaavalla asenteella.

Ei voi tietenkään välttää sitä, että foorumilla kirjoittavat alalla ammatissa olevat henkilöt keskustelevat tosella tasolla kuin maallikot ja harrastajat. Mutta minusta se on foorumin rikkaus, että mukana voi olla ammattilaisena tai maallikkona.

Itse en välittäisi seurata foorumia, jos keskustelu näistä asioista olisi samalla tasolla kuin esim. median keskustelupalstoilla  joita tästä syystä en seuraa. Uskon, että sama koskee myös joukkoliikennettä harrastavia. Eihän foorumilla ole harrastajallekaan mitään annettavaa, jos keskustelu perustuu tietämättömyyteen tai vääriin luuloihin.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

Minusta sitä nokkimista mistä Koala kertoo on tällä forumilla. Minusta se ei ole kovin vaarallista, sitä tapahtuu monissa yhteisöissä joihin tulee uusi jäsen. Aikansa kuluttua yhteisöön joko sulautuu tai sieltä kääntyy pois. Jos asiaa harrastamaton ja (todella kaukaa) sivusta seurannut kuten vaikkapa minä itse liityn keskusteluun maailman viisaimpine ja terävimpine mielipiteineni, voi olla mahdollista että joku työkseen asiaa tekevä ei osaakaan arvostaa kaikkia hienoimpia nyanssejani mitä mokomalle umpitollolle esittelen omina neronleimauksinani. Ja senkin kanssa kai kuitenkin eletään.
Että kirjoita Koala vaan, jos tulee lunta tupaan, saat lapiota lainaan.

Forumin sensuuri taisi olla varsinainen otsikko. Toiset sanovat sitä moderoinniksi ja sen oikeutuksesta ym. lienee peistä taitettu muuallakin ja varsin paljon. Ei siitä sen enempää mutta omat kiitokseni ylläpidolle että kaikista puupäisimmät aivopierut on härmistetty bittiavaruuteen, ei niissä mitään erityistä lukemista ole. Niitä suunpieksämisiä voi lukea monelta muulta foorumilta eikä siihen piereskelyyn tarvita joukkoliikennettä, aiheeksi käy mikä tahansa halla-ahoilu.

----------


## Kaaleppi73

> Onhan se näinkin. Itse en oikein jaksa tätä foorumia kun tulee hyvin nopeasti selväksi että aihe johon ottaa mitään kantaa pitäisi tuntea läpikotaisin ennenkuin on kirjoitusoikeus. Onko tämän siis tarkoitus olla hyvä paikka keskustella asioista vai tarkoitettu enemmän "ammattilaisille"? Noob kysymyksiin saa vastaukseksi kamalasti kuittailua että "tämäkin olisi selvinnyt YTV:n kansiosta nro 700/2001". Kun en osaa jo kaikkea en uskalla (enää) sanoa mitään. Aika kuiva paikka tavisharrastelijalle jolla on muitakin harrastuksia.
> 
> Voi olla tietysti olla että olen väärässä paikassa mutta muitakaan ei taida olla. Anteeksi avautuminen, no nyt kun tuli tilaisuus...



Koala, olet aivan oikeassa. Kirjoitusoikeus on aika rajattu ja quote-tulva on nopea, jos kirjoittaa sanktioituja asioita. Esim. itse äsken uskalsin avata lentoaseman kaukojunayhteydelle oman ketjun, mutta se poistettiin, koska se ei ollut tiettyjen mieltymysten mukainen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:43 ----------




> Minusta sitä nokkimista mistä Koala kertoo on tällä forumilla. Minusta se ei ole kovin vaarallista, sitä tapahtuu monissa yhteisöissä joihin tulee uusi jäsen. Aikansa kuluttua yhteisöön joko sulautuu tai sieltä kääntyy pois. Jos asiaa harrastamaton ja (todella kaukaa) sivusta seurannut kuten vaikkapa minä itse liityn keskusteluun maailman viisaimpine ja terävimpine mielipiteineni, voi olla mahdollista että joku työkseen asiaa tekevä ei osaakaan arvostaa kaikkia hienoimpia nyanssejani mitä mokomalle umpitollolle esittelen omina neronleimauksinani. Ja senkin kanssa kai kuitenkin eletään.
> Että kirjoita Koala vaan, jos tulee lunta tupaan, saat lapiota lainaan.
> 
> Forumin sensuuri taisi olla varsinainen otsikko. Toiset sanovat sitä moderoinniksi ja sen oikeutuksesta ym. lienee peistä taitettu muuallakin ja varsin paljon. Ei siitä sen enempää mutta omat kiitokseni ylläpidolle että kaikista puupäisimmät aivopierut on härmistetty bittiavaruuteen, ei niissä mitään erityistä lukemista ole. Niitä suunpieksämisiä voi lukea monelta muulta foorumilta eikä siihen piereskelyyn tarvita joukkoliikennettä, aiheeksi käy mikä tahansa halla-ahoilu.


Mitäs vikaa on Jussi Halla-ahon kirjoituksissa? Hänen terävä ja analyyttinen tyylinsä harmittaa monia, kun vasta-argumentit ovat niin vähissä. Kun argumentointi ei onnistu, häntä mollataan julkisuudessa. Esimerkiksi käy vaikka työvoimapula, joka on kokoomuksen puisto-osaston luomus: JHA on ihmetellyt, miten mahdollisen työvoimapulamme 10 vuoden päästä ratkaisee kielitaidoton ja täysin eri kulttuurin omaava joukko ja miksi nämä moniosaajat tuodaan tänne 10 v etukäteen odottamaan sen leijonan lailla karjuvan työvoimapulan laukeamista.

Uskon esim. Ertsun olevan samoilla linjoilla. Hänethän ajettiin täysin nurkkaan mielipiteineen.

----------


## Ertsu

Kiitos myötätunnosta Kaaleppi. Nyt täytyy antaa kuitenkin vähän kehuja ylläpidollekin. Minua ei ole vielä suljettu foorumilta vaikka olenkin yksin kaikkia muita vastaan. Ärsytän tahtomattani noita vakikirjoittajia, mutta silti kirjoituksiani ei ole sensuroitu (moderoitu).

----------


## 339-DF

> Minua ei ole vielä suljettu foorumilta vaikka olenkin yksin kaikkia muita vastaan. Ärsytän tahtomattani noita vakikirjoittajia, mutta silti kirjoituksiani ei ole sensuroitu (moderoitu).


Mutta vaikka olet mielipiteinesi yksin, ja vaikka ne muiden kirjoittajien mielestä olisivat kuinka vääriä tai outoja, niin ei se niistä mielipiteistä huonoja tee. Kyllä täällä foorumilla mielestäni ilmaisunvapaus toteutuu hyvin, kunhan esittää mielipiteensä niin, ettei hyökkää henkilöitä vastaan.

Jos selailet tämän Kaalepin kirjoituksia, niin ovathan ne tyyliltään ihan erilaisia kuin Sinun. Aggressiivisia, hyökkääviä, henkilöönkäyviä. Siinä se ero. Mun nähdäkseni.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä täällä foorumilla mielestäni ilmaisunvapaus toteutuu hyvin --


Samaa mieltä. Monet kirjoittajat vain tahtovat sotkea mielipiteenilmaisun kieltämisen vahvaan argumentointiin. Toisen mielipiteen täydellinen tyrmääminen ei tarkoita, että samalla kieltäisi oikeuden esittää sitä. Jokaisella on täällä aivan yhtä suuri oikeus tyrmätä toisen mielipide kuin esittää omansa. Niin kauan kuin tyrmää siis sen mielipiteen eikä sen esittäjää.

Foorumin keskustelun kannalta on kuitenkin hedelmällisempää, jos samoja argumentteja ei toisteltaisi kerrasta toiseen, vaan pyrittäisiin saamaan niihin jotain uusia näkökantoja.

----------


## GT8N

> Jokaisella on täällä aivan yhtä suuri oikeus tyrmätä toisen mielipide kuin esittää omansa. Niin kauan kuin tyrmää siis sen mielipiteen eikä sen esittäjää.


Totta. Asioiden pitäisi riidellä, eikä ihmisten. Valitettavasti välillä kuitenkin ajaudutaan "napit vastakkain".

----------


## Salomaa

> Minusta sitä nokkimista mistä Koala kertoo on tällä forumilla. Minusta se ei ole kovin vaarallista, sitä tapahtuu monissa yhteisöissä joihin tulee uusi jäsen. Aikansa kuluttua yhteisöön joko sulautuu tai sieltä kääntyy pois. Jos asiaa harrastamaton ja (todella kaukaa) sivusta seurannut kuten vaikkapa minä itse liityn keskusteluun maailman viisaimpine ja terävimpine mielipiteineni, voi olla mahdollista että joku työkseen asiaa tekevä ei osaakaan arvostaa kaikkia hienoimpia nyanssejani mitä mokomalle umpitollolle esittelen omina neronleimauksinani. Ja senkin kanssa kai kuitenkin eletään.
> Että kirjoita Koala vaan, jos tulee lunta tupaan, saat lapiota lainaan.
> 
> Forumin sensuuri taisi olla varsinainen otsikko. Toiset sanovat sitä moderoinniksi ja sen oikeutuksesta ym. lienee peistä taitettu muuallakin ja varsin paljon. Ei siitä sen enempää mutta omat kiitokseni ylläpidolle että kaikista puupäisimmät aivopierut on härmistetty bittiavaruuteen, ei niissä mitään erityistä lukemista ole. Niitä suunpieksämisiä voi lukea monelta muulta foorumilta eikä siihen piereskelyyn tarvita joukkoliikennettä, aiheeksi käy mikä tahansa halla-ahoilu.


Salomaa:  Laitoin kerraan hesariin lauseen "Pitäjänmäen kirkon interiööri on tuhottu".  Tarkoitin tällä sitä että kirkon remontoinnissa ei kunnioitettu 50 -luvun kodikkuutta sisätiloissa.  Mutta Hesarin mielestä se oli liikaa ja "moderoivat" sen pois, mutta itse koin sananvapauden rajoittamisena.  Tulin pitkästä aikaa JLF:lle enkä nyt tiedä , mitä täällä on moderoitu, mutta olen Anteron kanssa kutakuinkin samaa mieltä.

----------


## JSL

Kyllä täällä on mielivaltanen sensuuri, kerran laitoin viestin sellaseen ketjuun, missä kysyttiin että olisko joku kanta-asiakas ohjelma hyvä VR OY:lle. Sanoin siinä että "Hyvä idea". Se ei ole minkää lain tai hyvien tapojen vastanen viesti minusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä täällä on mielivaltanen sensuuri, kerran laitoin viestin sellaseen ketjuun, missä kysyttiin että olisko joku kanta-asiakas ohjelma hyvä VR OY:lle. Sanoin siinä että "Hyvä idea". Se ei ole minkää lain tai hyvien tapojen vastanen viesti minusta.


Jos viestisi ainoa sisältö todella oli "Hyvä idea" eli yhdeksän merkkiä, on ihan selvää, että foorumin ylläpito poistaa sen. Keskusteluun ei anna mitään lisäarvoa pelkkä nyökyttely. Niitä varten on tehty äänestykset. Ei tällä foorumilla ole yhtään niin mielenkiintoista henkilöä, että jotakuta kiinnostaisi ainoastaan lukea, että henkilö X on sitä mieltä, että jokin asia on hyvä idea. Perusteluja tarvitaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä täällä on mielivaltanen sensuuri, kerran laitoin viestin sellaseen ketjuun, missä kysyttiin että olisko joku kanta-asiakas ohjelma hyvä VR OY:lle. Sanoin siinä että "Hyvä idea". Se ei ole minkää lain tai hyvien tapojen vastanen viesti minusta.


Myös turhat viestit poistetaan. Jos viestissä ei kerrota mitään uutta ko. ketjun aiheeseen liittyvää, viesti voidaan poistaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Vihreä liitto on tämän foorumin takana. Vihreä liitto vastustaa metroa.


Ei kait kukaan vihreä metroa vastusta ?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:17 ----------




> Herännyt väkisin kysymys, että vaikka tämä on kuinka konservatiivinen keskustelufoorumi ihan selvästi. Niin miksei asioita voi sanoa suoraan ja niin kuin ajattelee? Vai ollaanko sitä niin pikkumaisia ettei kestetä jos haukutaan jonkun pikaratikkaideat kaukaisimpaan helv*ttiin..? Mielestäni sopisi pientä rentoutta ottaa foorumille myös..  *kippis*


Mutta rentoa ´kirjoitustyyliähän voi käyttää ilman alatyyliä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:24 ----------




> Onhan se näinkin. Itse en oikein jaksa tätä foorumia kun tulee hyvin nopeasti selväksi että aihe johon ottaa mitään kantaa pitäisi tuntea läpikotaisin ennenkuin on kirjoitusoikeus. Onko tämän siis tarkoitus olla hyvä paikka keskustella asioista vai tarkoitettu enemmän "ammattilaisille"? Noob kysymyksiin saa vastaukseksi kamalasti kuittailua että "tämäkin olisi selvinnyt YTV:n kansiosta nro 700/2001". Kun en osaa jo kaikkea en uskalla (enää) sanoa mitään. Aika kuiva paikka tavisharrastelijalle jolla on muitakin harrastuksia.
> 
> Voi olla tietysti olla että olen väärässä paikassa mutta muitakaan ei taida olla. Anteeksi avautuminen, no nyt kun tuli tilaisuus...


Itse kannatan sitä että tietty taso säilytetään.  Olen joutessani käynyt monilla nettifoorumeilla.  Hyvin monessa niistä on tyypillistä että kirjoitetaan nimimerkin takaa puskasta ja valitetaan vähän kaikesta ja vihollisia löytyy sieltä jä täältä.  Jos ajatellaan että palsta on kiinnostava ja antaa aihetta pohdiskeluun, niin kyllä tämmöinen printtimediaa muistuttava tyyli on paljon parempi.  Tunnusta samalla että täytän jouluna 55.

----------


## JSL

> Jos viestisi ainoa sisältö todella oli "Hyvä idea" eli yhdeksän merkkiä, on ihan selvää, että foorumin ylläpito poistaa sen. Keskusteluun ei anna mitään lisäarvoa pelkkä nyökyttely. Niitä varten on tehty äänestykset. Ei tällä foorumilla ole yhtään niin mielenkiintoista henkilöä, että jotakuta kiinnostaisi ainoastaan lukea, että henkilö X on sitä mieltä, että jokin asia on hyvä idea. Perusteluja tarvitaan.


Juu, mutta tällälailla tapetaan KAIKKI keskustelu. Älkää pojat ihmetelkö, miksi täällä enää vain puolustetaan piakratikoita, vihataan metroa ja listataan linjalla nähtyjä busseja. Ei motivoi yhtään kommentoimaan enää mihinkään aiheeseen. En ole yksin mielipiteeni kanssa.

----------


## Hape

JSL, kun joku kommentoi keskustelussa aikaisemmin esitettyä mielipidettä, olisi todella hyvä jos kommentoija sanoisi muutakin kuin että hän on samaa/eri mieltä edellisen keskustelijan kanssa. Itse kannatan kommenttipuheenvuoroissa mielipiteen argomentointia. Se tuo keskusteluun syvyyttä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Älkää pojat ihmetelkö, miksi täällä enää vain puolustetaan piakratikoita, vihataan metroa ja listataan linjalla nähtyjä busseja. Ei motivoi yhtään kommentoimaan enää mihinkään aiheeseen. En ole yksin mielipiteeni kanssa.


Mutta paljon motivoivampaa on, jos täällä puolustetaan pikaratikoita, vihataan metroa, listataan linjalla nähtyjä busseja ja lisäksi nyökytellään kaikille esitetyille mielipiteille? Kyllä se rikas keskustelu täytyy rakentaa ihan omilla argumenteilla eikä "hyvä juttu", "olen samaa mieltä" ja "loistava idea" -viesteillä.

----------


## JSL

Eli Eimon mielestä mun pitäisi selittää liirumlaarumia ja diippadaappaa sivukaupalla, niinkuin muutkin? En pysty jaarittelemaan miljoonaa sivua hölynpölyä! Ei tämä ole mikään yliopiston tenttisali tai väitöskirjan teko. 

Sensuurista: Muistan sellaisenkin tapauksen, jossa mietittiin mitä busseja tulee jollekin linjalle, niin valvoja erään ASIALLISEN käyttäjän viestiin hyökkäsi vihaisesti kimppuun, sanoi että ÄLÄ ENÄÄ IKINÄ ARVAILE MITÄÄN TÄÄLLÄ! No, eiähän oo kyseinen herra tänne enää paljoa kirjotellut.

----------


## hylje

Tyypillinen kahdesta kolmeen kappaletta tekstiä on vaivoin verrattavissa usean sivun mittaiseen tutkielmaan. Siinä ehtii kuitenkin selittämään oman näkemyksensä tai tuoda jotain uutta ja mielenkiintoista, kenties jopa kyseenalaistaa muiden väitöksiä.

Lyhytkin viesti kuitenkin riittää, jos siinä on sisältöä rivien välissä. Avainsana on siis sisältö. Onko hyväksyttävää unohtaa asiakeskustelusta ja tiivissisältöisestä keskustelusta kiinnostuneet, jotta muutama satunnainen lukija uskaltaisi sanoa, mitä sylki suuhun tuo?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli Eimon mielestä mun pitäisi selittää liirumlaarumia ja diippadaappaa sivukaupalla, niinkuin muutkin? En pysty jaarittelemaan miljoonaa sivua hölynpölyä!


Jos muiden tekstit ovat sinun mielestäsi hölynpölyä, pystynet omassa viestissäsi perustelemaan, miksi ne ovat hölynpölyä. Älä kuvittele, että mitenkään painava peruste olisi se, että juuri sinä vain toteat niin.




> Ei tämä ole mikään yliopiston tenttisali tai väitöskirjan teko.


Ei. Normaaliin keskusteluunkin kuuluu silti älykäs argumentaatio.

On muutenkin vähän ristiriitaista väittää, että täällä selitetään sinun mielestäsi vain liirumlaarumia ja diippadaappaa, mutta silti mielestäsi vaaditaan samaa kuin tenteissä ja väitöskirjoissa. Ovatko mielestäsi siis kaikki tenttivastaukset ja väitöskirjat pelkkää liirumlaarumia ja diippadaappaa? Mitä on mielestäsi sitten se oikea tapa keskustella asioista älykkäästi, jos yritykset johdonmukaiseen argumentointiin ovat liirumlaarumia?

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos muiden tekstit ovat sinun mielestäsi hölynpölyä, pystynet omassa viestissäsi perustelemaan, miksi ne ovat hölynpölyä. Älä kuvittele, että mitenkään painava peruste olisi se, että juuri sinä vain toteat niin.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei. Normaaliin keskusteluunkin kuuluu silti älykäs argumentaatio.
> 
> On muutenkin vähän ristiriitaista väittää, että täällä selitetään sinun mielestäsi vain liirumlaarumia ja diippadaappaa, mutta silti mielestäsi vaaditaan samaa kuin tenteissä ja väitöskirjoissa. Ovatko mielestäsi siis kaikki tenttivastaukset ja väitöskirjat pelkkää liirumlaarumia ja diippadaappaa? Mitä on mielestäsi sitten se oikea tapa keskustella asioista älykkäästi, jos yritykset johdonmukaiseen argumentointiin ovat liirumlaarumia?


Pienen harkinnan jälkeen olen sittenkin sitä mieltä että tämäntyyppisessä foorumissa on myös hyväksyttävä kahden sanan kommenttipuheenvuoro.

Perustelu:
Verkkohan on nimenomaan syntynyt kansalaisten keskinäisen tiedonvälityksen tarpeeseen.  Olisi verkkoideologian vastaista että jossain tai joku määrittelee että kahden sanan vastaus ei käy.  Nillä onaivan selkeä ja keskeinen tehtävä.  

Esimerkki tästä:
Esitän itse että raitiolinjayhteys Länsisatamasta Töölöntorille tutkitaan huolellisesti.  Minulle on erittäin tärkeää se, että kiireinen ihminen on avannut koneen hetkeksi ja kirjoittanut kommentin ." Hyvä juttu".

Tiivistettynä:
Verkkokeskusteluun ei kuulu lyhyen puheenvuoron poistaminen, mikäli tämä (puheenvuoro)ei loukkaa ketään tai ole muuten hyvien tapojen vastainen.
Kommentit "loistava idea", "kannatan" ja "hyvä juttu" eivät sellaisia ole.

Martti Salomaa

----------


## j-lu

Hyvä juttu, loistava idea, sama yms. kommentit ovat pahinta tauhkaa mitä nettiin voi suoltaa. Ne eivät tuo mitään lisäarvoa keskusteluun. Tällaisella vähemmän aktiivisella palstalla niitä ei tosin ole välttämätöntä moderoida, sillä ne eivät sinänsä pilaa keskusteluja. Aktiivisemmilla palstoilla sitten ajaudutaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin tilanteeseen, että asiallista viestiä seuraa tusinan verran kannatusviestejä ja keskustelujen selaaminen ja lukeminen käy todella rasittavaksi.

Silti, internetissä ei ole montaa yhtä turhauttavaa asiaa kuin käydä tietyllä foorumilla lukemassa uudet viestit vain todetakseen, että ne olivat kannatusviestejä vailla asiasisältöä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Herää kysymys, että mikä luokitellaan asialliseksi ja mikä ei? Missä se asiallisen raja menee.. Mielipiteitä kun on yhtä monta kuin ihmisiäkin.


Tänään jouduin pohtimaan kysymystä, moderaattori sanoi, että netiketistä pidetään kiinni,TÄMÄ saattaa aiheuttaa varoituksen.  Minusta täysin käsittämätöntä.  Nettikeskustelussa on oma kulttuurinsa, mutta en voi ymmärtää miten yksittäisen tai kahden sanan isoilla kirjaimilla kirjoittaminen AIHEUTTAA varoituksen.  En minä tätä tarkoita huutamisena vaan lievänä tehostuksena.

Kaikkein käsittämättömintä oli se että Kuukanko sanoi "että tästä ei neuvotella"
Uudesta käyttäjästä tällainen tuntuu hirveän tylyltä ja epäkohteliaalta.  Olen vakuuttanut kaikille foorumilaisille, että tarkoitukseni ei ole loukata ketään, vaan osallistua keskuteluun muiden tavoin.

Martti Salomaa

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:03 ----------




> Juu, mutta tällälailla tapetaan KAIKKI keskustelu. Älkää pojat ihmetelkö, miksi täällä enää vain puolustetaan piakratikoita, vihataan metroa ja listataan linjalla nähtyjä busseja. Ei motivoi yhtään kommentoimaan enää mihinkään aiheeseen. En ole yksin mielipiteeni kanssa.


Olen ihan samaa mieltä, tänään jouduin vaikeuksiin itse.  Kyllä täytyy hyväksyä lievät tehokeinot ja pikakommentti "hyvä juttu" jos lukijalla sattuu olemaan vaikkapa kiire jonnekin.  Ei kait foorumista tarvitse tehdä Hesarin kakkossivua, jos bussinkoreista vatkataan.

Martti Salomaa

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:10 ----------




> Herännyt väkisin kysymys, että vaikka tämä on kuinka konservatiivinen keskustelufoorumi ihan selvästi. Niin miksei asioita voi sanoa suoraan ja niin kuin ajattelee? Vai ollaanko sitä niin pikkumaisia ettei kestetä jos haukutaan jonkun pikaratikkaideat kaukaisimpaan helv*ttiin..? Mielestäni sopisi pientä rentoutta ottaa foorumille myös..  *kippis*


Myös tästä olen samaa mieltä,  Kun Kela on luopumassa pilkunviilauksesta, niin minkä ihmeen takia tällaisella foorumilla sitä pitää lisätä ?  Se on sitten johtanut kireyteen, jossa jokainen on pikkuvirkamies olevinaan ja toisten ajatukset pitää ampua savikiekkona alas.

Martti

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä täytyy hyväksyä lievät tehokeinot


Kyllä. Se on jopa suotavaa. VERSAALIAAKKOSET eivät kuitenkaan ole hyvä sellainen ja sitä todella pidetään epäkohteliaana, ellei siihen ole erityistä syytä. Joskus haluttu tehokeino todella voi olla huutaminen, mutta näissä keskusteluissa useimmiten ei.

*Lihavointi* ja _kursivointi_ ovat erittäin hyviä tehokeinoja. Edellinen on niistä hieman jälkimmäistä voimakkaampi.

Alleviivaus ei ole suotavaa, koska se sekoitetaan linkiksi. Alleviivaus on vain muisto ajalta, jolloin muitakaan tehokeinoja ei ollut teknisesti helppoa tehdä (kuten esim. kirjoituskoneessa).

Kaikkein tärkein tehokeino on kuitenkin sanottavansa hyvä strukturointi, oikeanlainen tekstityyli sekä tiivis ja ytimekäs sanoma.




> ja pikakommentti "hyvä juttu" jos lukijalla sattuu olemaan vaikkapa kiire jonnekin.


Mitä arvoa sillä on, että me kaikki foorumin lukijat voimme lukea, että sinäkin olet ohimennen kiireessä todennut, että hyvä juttu? Ei yhtään mitään. Ei tämä ole mitään kahvipöytäkeskustelua, johon on välttämätöntä osallistua joka viestin perään, että "minäkin muuten pidän tätä hyvänä". Muut lukijat eivät kaipaa kiireisiä peukunnäyttöjäsi, vaan perusteltuja kommentteja.

Jokainen perusteltu mielipide seisoo omilla jaloillaan, ja jos sinut opitaan tuntemaan sellaisia kirjoittavana, saat myös enemmän kiinnostuneita lukijoita viesteillesi. Perustelemattomat jaarittelut ja "hyvät jutut" vain opettavat lukijoita kahlaamaan nopeasti viestiesi yli tyhjänpäiväisinä.




> Ei kait foorumista tarvitse tehdä Hesarin kakkossivua, jos bussinkoreista vatkataan.


Ei todella tarvitse. Olisi syytä, että täällä käytäisiin keskustelua vieläkin paremmalla asiapohjalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alleviivaus ei ole suotavaa, koska se sekoitetaan linkiksi. Alleviivaus on vain muisto ajalta, jolloin muitakaan tehokeinoja ei ollut teknisesti helppoa tehdä (kuten esim. kirjoituskoneessa).


Alleviivaus on tosiaan "paperi ja kynä" -ajan tehokeino, mutta en suinkaan pidä sitä täysin hyödyttömänä. Yhdyssanassa nimittäin on mielestäni tehokasta alleviivata sana, jota haluaa korostaa. Voi sen tehdä toki lihavoidenkin, mutta jos tekstissä ei ole muita lihavointeja, sana hyppää ehkä vähän turhan paljon silmille.

Esi*merkki* - Pomppaa tekstistä helposti esiin
Esi_merkki_ - Korostus ei välttämättä erotu
Esimerkki - Korotus erottuu, muttei niin voimakkaasti kuin lihavoiden

Tällä foorumilta linkit näyttävät muuten tältä. Niissä ei ole alleviivausta kuin osoittimen ollessa kohdalla.

Muuten kyllä allekirjoitan täysin, mitä kirjoitit. Haluan kuitenkin lisätä tähän vähän vähemmän nähdyn tehokeinon, eli värittämisen. Niillä saisi aikaseksi hyvinkin mielenkiintoisia korostuksia. Niillä pysty mm. ilmaisemaan samalla, onko korostettava asia negatiivinen vai positiivinen. Värejä kuitenkin pitää käyttää hillitysti, sillä liian ärtsyt värit saattaa helposti ärsyttää. Samoin liiaksi väritettyä tekstiä tulisi välttää.

Väreillä on helppo erotella tiettyjä linjoja tai tuoda vaikkapa taulukoista esiin asioita selkeästi. Esimerkkinä mainittakoon nimimerkki rvk1249:n tilastot nivelvaunujen korjauksista. Värit auttavat tulkitsemaan listaa lyhyessä ajassa ja on ihan miellyttävän ja asiallisen näköinen. Myös eri harmaan sävyjä yhdistettynä lihavointeihin voi käyttää, jos haluaa vähän neutraalimman. Tästä väriasiasta voi toki vallita useita mielipiteitä.

---Sitten asiaan---

Vielä sen verran itse aiheesta, että mielestäni verkossa, ja etenkin verkkoyhteisössä pitäisi olla ihan selvä, että mennään yhteisillä pelisäännöillä. Joukkoliikennefoorumilla ei mitään kaiken kattavia keskustelusääntöjä ole ymmärtääkseni laadittu, mutta keskustelu on pysynyt pääosin asiallisena ja taso todellakin on korkea. Suurin osa käyttäjistä ymmärtää yskän ja toivottavasti on myös samaa mieltä kanssani siitä, että homma toimii! Eikä täällä myöskään mielestäni olla liian tiukkapipoisia, vaan usein mennään ihan rennostikin, vaikka olisi näkemyserojakin.

Foorumilla on toista tuhatta rekisteröitynyttä käyttäjää ja tänne kirjottaneita on yhteensä 733. Tässä on tietenkin paljon sellaisia, jotka eivät ole kirjoittaneet kuin yksi tai kaksi kertaa, esimerkiksi kysyneet jotain alan harrastajilta tai halunnut uutisoida jostain alaan liittyvästä tapahtumasta. Kymmeniä ihmisiä seuraa keskusteluja itse kirjoittamatta mitään. Mutta otetaan vaikka sellaiset jäsenet, jotka ovat kirjoittaneet enemmän kuin 20 kertaa. Tällaisia jäseniä on 273. Jos näin suuren keskustelijamäärän kanssa homma on niin kutsutusti pysynyt kasassa, niin mitään ongelmia ei muillakaan pitäisi olla sääntöjen hyväksymisessä.

Ilman ylläpitoa ja moderaattoria ei tällainen keskustelu kuitenkaan onnistuisi. Koko foorumia ei olisi, jos ko. henkilöt eivät olisi täällä seuraamassa keskustelua ja pitämässä asiat pyörimässä meille maksuttomasti. Suuret kiitokset siis heille!

----------


## vko

> Tänään jouduin pohtimaan kysymystä, moderaattori sanoi, että netiketistä pidetään kiinni,TÄMÄ saattaa aiheuttaa varoituksen.  Minusta täysin käsittämätöntä.  Nettikeskustelussa on oma kulttuurinsa, mutta en voi ymmärtää miten yksittäisen tai kahden sanan isoilla kirjaimilla kirjoittaminen AIHEUTTAA varoituksen.


Olet aiemminkin kirjoittanut kokonaisia lauseita isoin kirjaimin, joten kyseinen huomautus/varoitus ei tullut pelkästään kahdesta sanasta.

Suosittelen, että laitat Googleen hakusanaksi "netiketti" ja lueskelet sitä kautta löytyvistä linkeistä tietoa itsekin mainitsemastasi nettikeskusteluiden kulttuurista. Aloita vaikka tästä Opetushallituksen lyhyestä koosteesta.




> Kaikkein tärkein tehokeino on kuitenkin sanottavansa hyvä strukturointi, oikeanlainen tekstityyli sekä tiivis ja ytimekäs sanoma.


Tämä oli ehkäpä se paras kohta Elmon viestistä, naulan kantaan. Useimmat muut tehokeinot (lihavointi, kursivointi, värit yms) tekevät viestistä helposti sekavan oloisen varsinkin liikaa käytettynä, sekä vaikuttavat foorumin olemukseen myös muutenkin, joten parhaiten sanottavaansa tehostaa juurikin ylläolevan mukaan. Suosittelen myös muillekin. Varsinkin jos haluaa pysyä sen hurjan "sensuurin" alta pois, turhat tehosteet lähtevät nimittäin aika helposti bittitaivaaseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Esi_merkki_ - Korostus ei välttämättä erotu
> Esimerkki - Korotus erottuu, muttei niin voimakkaasti kuin lihavoiden


Tämä nyt toki on lähempänä pilkunviilausta ja lähentelee makuasioita, mutta itse en tuossakaan tilanteessa käyttäisi alleviivausta. Ja esimerkiksi alempana käytät "verkkoyhteisössä" puoliksi alleviivausta, mutta alleviivaus toimii kuten lihavointi: se erottelee sanan myös kun tekstiä silmäilee. Kursivointi taas on tarkoitettu juuri sellaiseen korostukseen, jota ei tulekaan huomata kuin vasta tekstiä läpi lukiessa. Ja mielestäni aiheyhteytesi oli juuri sellainen, että vasta sanan lukiessa tulee huomata, että haluat painottaa osaa siitä.

Alleviivaus ei toki tällä foorumilla merkitse linkkiä, mutta se niin usein webissä on, että siitä tulee aina ensimmäisenä vaistomaisesti mielikuva linkistä.

Mutta nämä nyt ovat sellaisia asioita, että jos ainoa huolemme olisi foorumin keskustelun tasosta puhuttaessa kiistellä näistä, olisivat asiat aika hyvin.




> Koko foorumia ei olisi, jos ko. henkilöt eivät olisi täällä seuraamassa keskustelua ja pitämässä asiat pyörimässä meille maksuttomasti. Suuret kiitokset siis heille!


Tähän ei toki voi kuin yhtyä lämpimästi.

----------


## Markku K

> Tämä oli ehkäpä se paras kohta Elmon viestistä, naulan kantaan. Useimmat muut tehokeinot (lihavointi, kursivointi, värit yms) tekevät viestistä helposti sekavan oloisen varsinkin liikaa käytettynä, sekä vaikuttavat foorumin olemukseen myös muutenkin, joten parhaiten sanottavaansa tehostaa juurikin ylläolevan mukaan. Suosittelen myös muillekin. Varsinkin jos haluaa pysyä sen hurjan "sensuurin" alta pois, turhat tehosteet lähtevät nimittäin aika helposti bittitaivaaseen.


M.O.T. 
Itse en ilmeisesti "osaa" kirjoittaa hyväksyttävästi aina:




> Viimeisin muokkaaja vko; 6.3.2010 kello 7:56.. Syy: turhat muotoilut poistettu; lainaus lainaukseksi





> Viimeisin muokkaaja vko; 1.2.2010 kello 20:36.. Syy: lainaus lainaukseksi





> Viimeisin muokkaaja kuukanko; 21.11.2009 kello 21:27.. Syy: viestin muotoilu


jne.

Olemme ilmeisen eri aaltopituuksilla tämän asian suhteen.  :Wink:  Mutta emmeköhän mahdu samalle maapallolle, ja minä sinun foorumillesi.
Perustelusi ovat kyllä täysin ymmärrettävät ja ok.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ilman ylläpitoa ja moderaattoria ei tällainen keskustelu kuitenkaan onnistuisi. Koko foorumia ei olisi, jos ko. henkilöt eivät olisi täällä seuraamassa keskustelua ja pitämässä asiat pyörimässä meille maksuttomasti. Suuret kiitokset siis heille!


Kuuluukos se asian että moderaatti pitää sivustoa bussiharrastajien  sodat netissä ?
Siellä on sitten lausuntoja kirjoittajista.  On kuulemma moderaatorin  mielestä asiallista edelleenkin.  Luulen että moni on toista mieltä.

http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ussisodat.html.
http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ussisodat.html
Martti

----------


## J_J

> Kuuluukos se asian että moderaatti pitää sivustoa bussiharrastajien  sodat netissä ?
> Siellä on sitten lausuntoja kirjoittajista.  On kuulemma moderaatorin  mielestä asiallista edelleenkin.  Luulen että moni on toista mieltä.
> 
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ussisodat.html.
> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...ussisodat.html
> Martti


Mikäs ongelma tuossa bussisotasivussa on? Varsin pitkälti siellä kerrottu pitää yhtä todellisen historian kanssa, vaikka ei ihan kaikkea asioihin vaikuttaneita tekijöitä julki siellä tuodakaan  :Wink: 

Tavallaan on harmillista, että mainitun sivun viimeisin päivitys on niinkin vanha, kuin vuoden 2008 tapahtumista kertova  :Sad:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tavallaan on harmillista, että mainitun sivun viimeisin päivitys on niinkin vanha, kuin vuoden 2008 tapahtumista kertova


No, jos tämä meneillään oleva kinastelu vielä tästä eskaloituu, niin voidaan saada päivitettävää tälle vuodelle  :Wink:

----------


## JSL

Silläkin uhalla, että minäkin pääsen sinne surullisen kuuluisaan sotapäiväkirjaan :p , niin tuon esiin sen seikan, että ainakin minulle opetettiin peruskoulussa vielä 1990-luvulla jotta huudahdus tai käsky merkitään laittamalla huutomerkki lauseen perään. Siksipä meikäläistä ihmetyttää, ei pelkästään täällä foorumilla, vaan yleensäkin tuo tulkinta isoista kirjaimista huutamisena. Eli mikä auktoriteetti sen on säätänyt? Toki myönnän, että kirjoitelman ulkoasun kannalta silmää miellyttävämpi vaihtoehto on _kursivointi_ tahi *lihavointi*.

----------


## 339-DF

> Silläkin uhalla, että minäkin pääsen sinne surullisen kuuluisaan sotapäiväkirjaan :p , niin tuon esiin sen seikan, että ainakin minulle opetettiin peruskoulussa vielä 1990-luvulla jotta huudahdus tai käsky merkitään laittamalla huutomerkki lauseen perään. Siksipä meikäläistä ihmetyttää, ei pelkästään täällä foorumilla, vaan yleensäkin tuo tulkinta isoista kirjaimista huutamisena. Eli mikä auktoriteetti sen on säätänyt? Toki myönnän, että kirjoitelman ulkoasun kannalta silmää miellyttävämpi vaihtoehto on _kursivointi_ tahi *lihavointi*.


Eipä ollut 1990-luvulla pahemmin netikettiä, ja luulenpa, ettei sitä kyllä opeteta 2010-luvun peruskoulussakaan. Silti suuraakkosin kirjoittaminen tulkitaan ihan kansainvälisestikin huutamiseksi, ja varmaankin tapa on muodostunut ilman sen kummempaa suuren auktoriteetin mahtikäskyä. Turha siis siitä on vääntää kättä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mikäs ongelma tuossa bussisotasivussa on? (


Aluksihan voidaan ihmetellä sellaisen sivuston tarpeellisuutta, mutta jos kaikki siellä mainitut kaverit itse hyväksyvät touhun ja pitävät sitä jonkinlaisen viihteenä, niih ehkä se sitten on osa nettikulttuuria kokonaisuudessaan.  Ongelmia saattaa tulla siinä vaiheessa, jos kirjoittelun kohde on eri mieltä asiasta.

Martti

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:34 ----------




> No, jos tämä meneillään oleva kinastelu vielä tästä eskaloituu, niin voidaan saada päivitettävää tälle vuodelle


Eli jos ei nyt lopeta, voi joutua sotasivustolle. (?)

Martti

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuuluukos se asian että moderaatti pitää sivustoa bussiharrastajien  sodat netissä ?


Mitä ihmettä moderaattorin muualla pitämät sivustot liittyy siihen, miten moderaattori moderoi tätä sivustoa? Jos Aarne-Bertta haukkui naapurin Seppoa idiootiksi taloyhtiön kokouksessa, ei se liity mitenkään Aarne-Bertan sanomisten oikeellisuuksiin Yhtiö Oy:n viikkopalaverissa.

Muuten, jos olisin moderaattori, pitäisin edelleen harrastamaasi tapaa iskeä välilyönti kysymysmerkin eteen tahallisena ärsyttämisenä, sillä oikea kirjoitustapa on sinulle jo mainittu. Ilmeisesti Kuukanko on kuitenkin hyvin toleroiva tällaista käytöstä kohtaan - kannattaisi siis olla tyytyväinen.  :Wink:

----------


## J_J

> Aluksihan voidaan ihmetellä sellaisen sivuston tarpeellisuutta, mutta jos kaikki siellä mainitut kaverit itse hyväksyvät touhun ja pitävät sitä jonkinlaisen viihteenä, niih ehkä se sitten on osa nettikulttuuria kokonaisuudessaan.  Ongelmia saattaa tulla siinä vaiheessa, jos kirjoittelun kohde on eri mieltä asiasta.


Kuten kirjoitin, ko. sivulla kerrottu pitää kutakuinkin paikkansa todellisuuden ja tapahtuneen kanssa. Mikäpä laki/taho sellaista kieltää netissä (tai muussa mediassa) julkaisemasta? Onhan maailma väärällään kirjoja ja muita julkaisuja, joissa julkaistaan syyllisiä paljon suurempiikinkin rikoksiin ja vääryyksiin  :Wink:

----------


## Kaid

> Silläkin uhalla, että minäkin pääsen sinne surullisen kuuluisaan sotapäiväkirjaan :p , niin tuon esiin sen seikan, että ainakin minulle opetettiin peruskoulussa vielä 1990-luvulla jotta huudahdus tai käsky merkitään laittamalla huutomerkki lauseen perään.


Teknisesti ottaen "huutomerkkiä käytetään painokkaiden huudahdusten, käskyjen, komentojen, kehotusten, kieltojen, toivomusten ja vetoomusten loppuvälimerkkinä" (sitaatti Joensuun yliopiston verkkosivuilta). Etymologiastaan huolimatta huutomerkillä on myös monia muita merkityksiä kirjoittaessa kuin vain huutamisen ilmaisu. Lisäksi huutomerkillä on josain määrin vaihtelevia käyttötarkoituksia eri kielillä. Internet-kirjoittamisessa sen sijaan kokonaan suuraakkosilla kirjoittaminen on sen sijaan vakiintunut merkitsemään huutamista, kuten herra DF edellä mainitsikin.

----------


## JSL

No isot kirjaimet tuli selväksi  :Smile:  
Mutta, sen sotapäiväkirjan kanssa on vähän niin ja näin, katsokaas mitä poliisikonstaapeli on lausunu nettikiusaamisesta: http://irc-galleria.net/user/-fobba-...8#blogcomments

----------


## late-

Jotkut täällä sotkevat nyt keskenään vapauden tuottaa nettiin haluamaansa materiaalia ja tällä foorumilla noudatettavat säännöt. Kaikki, myös Salomaa, saavat tehdä halutessaan nettisivuja, jotka on kirjoitettu vaikka kokonaan suuraakkosilla. Niitä on tosin ikävää ja hankalaa lukea, mutta ei sitä kukaan kiellä. Tällä foorumilla sen sijaan toimitaan foorumin ylläpitäjien esittämien sääntöjen puitteissa.

Nettiin vapaasti tuotettu materiaali voi tietysti joissakin tapauksissa johtaa oikeudellisiin toimiin eli sinnekään ei voi viime kädessä ihan mitä tahansa kirjoittaa, mutta se on aivan eri asia kuin tämän foorumin pelisääntöjen noudattaminen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jotkut täällä sotkevat nyt keskenään vapauden tuottaa nettiin haluamaansa materiaalia ja tällä foorumilla noudatettavat säännöt.


Ja ainahan voi perustaa kilpailevan keskustelufoorumin, jolleivät tämän foorumin säännöt miellytä. Siitähän viitatuissa bussisodissakin oli kyse, kun keskustelijat eivät olleet samoilla linjoilla pelisäännöistä eri kanavilla. Mielestäni tämän foorumin hyvä aktiivisuus ja korkea taso osoittavat, että oikea linja on löydetty.

Eikä täälläkään ole yhtäkään Salomaan viestiä jätetty julkaisematta siksi, ettei se foorumin ylläpitäjää sisällöltään miellytä. Hyvin vapaa linja täällä on ollut, vaikka joistakin asioista pidetäänkin kiinni. Yhtäkään viestiä ei ole jätetty julkaisematta siksi, että mielipide olisi ollut väärä tai asiasisältö ei tukisi foorumin ylläpidon henkilökohtaisia näkemyksiä.

Eikä vaatimukset viestien laadulle muutenkaan ole olleet kovinkaan tiukkoja, vaan monenlaisia hölinöitä on annettu julkaista. Mikä onkin ihan hyvä asia sinänsä. Mainetta kirjoittajana ja ihmisiä oman näkemyksen puolelle saa kuitenkin vasta, kun keskittyy myös sanottavansa kunnolliseen muotoiluun ja relevanttiin argumentointiin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Muuten, jos olisin moderaattori, pitäisin edelleen harrastamaasi tapaa iskeä välilyönti kysymysmerkin eteen tahallisena ärsyttämisenä, sillä oikea kirjoitustapa on sinulle jo mainittu. Ilmeisesti Kuukanko on kuitenkin hyvin toleroiva tällaista käytöstä kohtaan - kannattaisi siis olla tyytyväinen.


Menikö yöunet ? Otatko todella migreeniä ylimääräisestä välilyönnistä  ?

MARTTI

----------


## Count

> Menikö yöunet ? Otatko todella migreeniä ylimääräisestä välilyönnistä  ?


Sinähän se tässä ehdoin tahdoin näet ylimääräistä vaivaa ja teet itseäsi naurettavaksi, ei kukaan muu.

----------


## hylje

> Eipä ollut 1990-luvulla pahemmin netikettiä, ja luulenpa, ettei sitä kyllä opeteta 2010-luvun peruskoulussakaan.


Jotakin netiketiksi kutsuttavaa on ollut Internetissä jo kauan, (erityisesti) niiltä ajoilta kun Internetiin pääsi vain tietyistä yliopistoista. Olisko joskus 70-luvulta lähtien?

Netiketin itsestäänselvyys rupesi pikkuhiljaa murenemaan kun joka kodista rupesi pääsemään linjoille, joissa juuri kukaan ei tuntenut juuri ketään ja koulutustasokin laski.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Joukkoliikennefoorumista kirjoitetaan muuallakin. Ja näköjään toisin kuin VRLeaksissa, Joukkoliikennefoorumilla saa kuulemma kertoa vain yhtä metromyönteistä totuutta.

http://hvkerho.blogspot.fi/2012/09/h...ystelijat.html

"Nyt foorumia sensuroiva entinen harrastaja on alan ammattilainen ja töissä joukkoliikennettä ja siten metroa hallitsevassa HSL:ssä."

Mun muistikuvani on, että kuukanko on koko jlf:n olemassaolon ajan ollut töissä ensin HKL:ssä ja sitten HSL:ssä.

"Kritiikin kohtelu näyttää Joukkoliikennefoorumillakin tiukalta. Virallisen totuuden hännystely pyhittää kriittisiin henkilöihin käyvät loukkaukset sekä aiheesta ja asiasta poikkeavan häiriköinnin. Käyttäjätili on suljettu henkilöltä, joka oli rohjennut käyttää nimitystä metrokioski, myötämielistä häirikköä sensori tukee puolusteluviesteillä. Niinpä vähäkin Joukkoliikennefoorumilla esiintyvä metrokritiikki on kesyä verrattuna Mirvan blogiin tai edes HBL:n julkaisemiin artikkeleihin."

Tähän voinee vain todeta, että LOL. Kirjoittajalla ei kyllä ole yhtään hajua tämän foorumin sisällöstä ja keskusteluista. Metrokritiikki on täällä todella rankkaa. Kouvo sai metrokioski-nimeäkin vuosikaudet käyttää rauhassa, eikä ketään edes kiinnostanut. Mutta ilmeisesti Kouvo olikin sananvapauden marttyyri.

----------


## Samppa

> Joukkoliikennefoorumista kirjoitetaan muuallakin. Ja näköjään toisin kuin VRLeaksissa, Joukkoliikennefoorumilla saa kuulemma kertoa vain yhtä metromyönteistä totuutta.
> 
> hvkerho.blogspot.fi/2012/09/hyvat-hannystelijat.html
> 
> "Nyt foorumia sensuroiva entinen harrastaja on alan ammattilainen ja töissä joukkoliikennettä ja siten metroa hallitsevassa HSL:ssä."
> 
> Tähän voinee vain todeta, että LOL. Kirjoittajalla ei kyllä ole yhtään hajua tämän foorumin sisällöstä ja keskusteluista. Metrokritiikki on täällä todella rankkaa. Kouvo sai metrokioski-nimeäkin vuosikaudet käyttää rauhassa, eikä ketään edes kiinnostanut. Mutta ilmeisesti Kouvo olikin sananvapauden marttyyri.


Noissa esimerkeissä linkatusta jutusta on jo monta asiaa pielessä.

1) Onhan täällä foorumilla esitetty todella paljon kriittisiä kannanottoja metroon ja metron laajentamiseen liittyen, kuten Elmo Allenkin toteaa.
2) Miten niin entinen harrastaja?
3) Metroa hallitsee Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos ja sen metroliikenneyksikkö, viime kädessä Helsingin kaupungin päättäjät, ei HSL.
4) Aivan äskettäin tällä foorumilla käytiin hyvin rakentavaa ja asiallista keskustelua siitä, mitä eri henkilöt  termillä "metrokioski" tarkoittavat tai miten he sen mieltävät.

Tuon tapaisiin juttuihin ei yleensä kannata  kommentoida takaisin, kaikkein vähiten vetää hernettä nenään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kirjoittajalla ei kyllä ole yhtään hajua tämän foorumin sisällöstä ja keskusteluista.


Tai sitten on, mutta kirjoittajan kohderyhmää ovat lukijat, jotka eivät jaksa alkaa kahlata läpi tämän foorumin viestiryteikköä selvittääkseen, miten asiat oikeasti ovat. Tekstillähän voidaan tähdätä esim. minun saamiseeni pois moderaattorin tehtävästä.

----------


## Count

Pitää kyllä itsekin tunnustaa, että en tuosta kuvauksesta jlf:ää tunnista. Muut kyllä.

Jos metromyönteisyys olisi niin kovin vallalla kuin miten tuolla esitetään, Antero Alku olisi varmaan bannattu jo ajat sitten ja muita käyttäjiä kielletty mainitsemasta hänen nimeään  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Viestiketjussa VR:n henkilörekisterit on nyt moderoitu juttuja aika rankasti; mm. erään VR:n veturinkuljettajan kommentti sai kokonaan kenkää - miksi? Mielestäni siinä ei ollut kyllä dellaamisen aihetta ensinkään, mutta se siitä. Kysymykseni kuuluu: mitä jlf:ssä saa ja ennen kaikkea mitä ei saa kirjoittaa?

----------


## zige94

> Tässä viestiketjussa on nyt moderoitu juttuja aika rankasti; mm. erään VR:n veturinkuljettajan kommentti sai kokonaan kenkää - miksi? Mielestäni siinä ei ollut kyllä dellaamisen aihetta ensinkään, mutta se siitä. Kysymykseni kuuluu: mitä jlf:ssä saa ja ennen kaikkea mitä ei saa kirjoittaa?


Voin vastata sulle, että täällä on todella tiukka moderointilinja foorumin ainoalta moderaattorilta (ja useamman nimeltä mainitsemattoman käytäjän mielestä epäoikeudenmukainen). Jos asia lipee edes pikkuisen aiheesta, koko viesti poistetaan...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voin vastata sulle, että täällä on todella tiukka moderointilinja foorumin ainoalta moderaattorilta (ja useamman nimeltä mainitsemattoman käytäjän mielestä epäoikeudenmukainen). Jos asia lipee edes pikkuisen aiheesta, koko viesti poistetaan...


Tämä kuuluu jo foorumin ihan eri osastolle, mutta voin myös sanoa, että foorumin moderaattorin linja on myös monen nimeltä mainitun käyttäjän mielestä erinomainen ja on pitänyt keskustelun laadukkaana, aiheessa pysyvänä ja asioihin eikä henkilöihin keskittyvänä.

Foorumin säännöt on aika helppo löytää, kun se on pysyvä ketju osastolla "Tiedotteet": http://jlf.fi/f18/6-joukkoliikennefoorumin-saannot/

----------


## joht. Nyman

Okei, tämon hyvä tietää. Ite en tosiaan nähnyt tossa kyseisen rustaajan kirjallisessa ulosannissa muuta kuin se, että juttu oli pöljä. En olisi kyllä moderaattorina lähtenyt sitä sen kummemmin editoimaan. Mutta näillä mennään.

----------


## Samppa

> Okei, tämon hyvä tietää. Ite en tosiaan nähnyt tossa kyseisen rustaajan kirjallisessa ulosannissa muuta kuin se, että juttu oli pöljä.


No mutta sittenhän oli hyvä, että se moderoitiin :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Okei, tämon hyvä tietää. Ite en tosiaan nähnyt tossa kyseisen rustaajan kirjallisessa ulosannissa muuta kuin se, että juttu oli pöljä. En olisi kyllä moderaattorina lähtenyt sitä sen kummemmin editoimaan. Mutta näillä mennään.


Viestini oli kaksiosainen. Ensimmäisen osan tarve poistui sittemmin, kun asiattomuus, johon se viittasi, poistettiin.
Toinen osa oli vastaus täysin eri viestiin, ja tämä vastaus sopi paremmin yksityisviestimuotoon.

Näin ollen minulle ei jäänyt minkäänlaista tarvetta kritisoida kyseistä moderointia. Jos minulla olisi tai on jatkossa mitään kritisoitavaa minuun kohdistuneita moderointeja kohtaan, hoidan keskustelun ylläpidon kanssa aivan itse. En tarvitse avuksi ketään, kaikkein vähiten Mikko Nymania. Oletan, että pitäydyt vastaisuudessa tämänlaisesta asioihin puuttumisesta.

Viestin nimittely "pöljäksi" ei myöskään ole asiallista, sillä tällä hetkellä ei lukijoilla ole mahdollisuutta arvioida viestin "pöljyyttä" itse. Aivan kuin pitäisi luottaa tässä sinun sanaasi. Oletan, että pitäydyt jatkossa myös tämänlaisesta toiminnasta.

----------


## akilep

Keskustelun aloitusviestiin viitaten, ihmettelen myös viestien katoamista. 

Nyt kahdesti kirjoittanut Tampereen liikenteestä havaintoja ja kummatkin kadonnut. Eilinen ja toissa viikolla kirjoittamani. 

Ilmeisesti forumi on tarkoitettu tietyn oman porukan pulinaryhmäksi, jonne uusilla ei ole asiaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilmeisesti forumi on tarkoitettu tietyn oman porukan pulinaryhmäksi, jonne uusilla ei ole asiaa?


Viestien poistaminen tai muokkaaminen perustuu ensisijaisesti foorumin sääntöihin, joten uusien kirjoittajien kannattaa tutustua niihin huolellisesti ennen viestien lähettämistä. Jäsenyyden kesto ei sinänsä vaikuta moderointiin.

----------


## akilep

> Viestien poistaminen tai muokkaaminen perustuu ensisijaisesti foorumin sääntöihin, joten uusien kirjoittajien kannattaa tutustua niihin huolellisesti ennen viestien lähettämistä. Jäsenyyden kesto ei sinänsä vaikuta moderointiin.


Jep, luettu useamman kerran. Ja toiminut sen mukaan, silti en keksi syytä viestien katoamiselle havaintoketjusta. 
Noh, en jaksa rutista, jätän forumin suosiolla.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitäs mieltä foorumikeskustelijat ovat tästä?

Minusta tämä viesti




> Monellehan ratikka on jo täydellinen. Ilmainen ja vessaa puskurista puskuriin. Vaativammat haluaa kyllä eristetyn WC:n jota löytää lähinnä kaukoliikenteen busseista tai junista, eikä ilmaismatkailijoitakaan katsota hyvällä.


rikkoo sääntöjen kohtia 8, 9 ja 11. Se ei liity asiaan ja on sisällöltään pelkkää provosointia. Niinpä ilmoitin sen asiattomaksi hetikohta sen ilmestymisen jälkeen, vaan eipä sitä ole poistettu.

Sinänsä voi tietysti keskustella liputta matkustamisesta sekä tarpeiden tekemisestä joukkoliikenteessä, mutta asiallisesti ja ko. topikeissa.

Ovatko säännöt samat kaikille? Onko tämä viesti muiden lukijoiden mielestä ihan OK?

----------


## tkp

> Ovatko säännöt samat kaikille? Onko tämä viesti muiden lukijoiden mielestä ihan OK?



Onhan tuo tietty kärkevää kirjoittelua, mutta kun siinä ei ole mitään henkilökohtaista ketään kohtaan, niin pitäisin tuota lähinnä huvittavana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onhan tuo tietty kärkevää kirjoittelua, mutta kun siinä ei ole mitään henkilökohtaista ketään kohtaan, niin pitäisin tuota lähinnä huvittavana.


Foorumin sääntöjen kohdissa, jotka 339-DF mainitsee, ei ole sanottu, että näitä kohtia pitää noudatta vain silloin, jos on kyse henkilökohtaisista asioista.

Antaako oikean kuvan tästä foorumista, että tuollainen teksti saa olla?

Antero

----------


## ess

Yksittäinen mielipide. Ei aiheuttane toimenpiteitä.

----------


## J_J

> Onko tämä viesti muiden lukijoiden mielestä ihan OK?


Kopsahtanee tuossa viestissä todellisuus liian kovasti vasten kasvoja ainakin kiskoilla kulkevia ilmaiskäymälöitä fanittaville ?

----------


## JE

Niin, moderaattorithan jo osoittivat että killerpopin ja J_J:n puheenvuorot ovat asiallisia. Minusta, kaikella kunnioituksella, se kertoo eniten moderaattoreista itsestään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ovatko säännöt samat kaikille?


Säännöt ovat samat, mutta niiden noudattamatta jättämisestä tulevat seuraamukset voivat vaihdella. Säännöissä sanotaan mm.: "Sääntöjä rikottaessa moderaattorit voivat siirtää, muokata tai poistaa viestejä ilmoittamatta siitä viestin kirjoittajalle." Mitään noista ei siis välttämättä tehdä, vaan seuraamukset vaihtelevat tapauskohtaisesti.

Minä ainakin pidin tuota mainittua viestiä lähinnä huumorina. Tosin näyttipä siitä seuranneen ihan oikeaa keskusteluakin.

----------


## J_J

> Minä ainakin pidin tuota mainittua viestiä lähinnä huumorina. Tosin näyttipä siitä seuranneen ihan oikeaa keskusteluakin.


Ottamatta kantaa siihen, oliko killerpopin kirjoitus huumoria vai ei... Näyttää vahvasti siltä, että osalla jäsenistä huumorintaju sietää myös omien näkemysten vastaisen kirjoittelun ilman lapsellista narinaa ja kitinää "moderaattori moderaattori, killerpop kiusaa"  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minä ainakin pidin tuota mainittua viestiä lähinnä huumorina.


Selvää huumoriahan Killerpopin ratikkaan liittyvät kirjoittelut aina ovat ja pieni paikkakuntakateushan niissä tuntuu paistavan läpi. Toivotaan, että Tampereen ratikka saa vähän vauhtia, niin nähdään, kummassa sitten on parempi ratikka.

----------


## petteri

> Se edellyttää kuitenkin sitä, että moderoinnin pitää olla objektiivista, jolloin moderaattori ei voi olla kahdessa roolissa.


Minusta moderaattori voi tälläisellä foorumilla hyvin esittää mielipiteitään. Jos sinä Antero et kestä sitä, etteivät kaikki ole kanssasi samaa mieltä, se on ihan oma ongelmasi. Toki siinä ei ole mitään uutta, että pyrit vaientamaan hankalia vastustajiasi tällä foorumilla vaikka millä keinoilla, hyvä olet kyllä keksimään ja esittämään perusteita, se täytyy myöntää.

Uskon kuitenkin, että suurin osa tämän foorumin lukijoista osaa kuitenkin lukea sen verran viestien tarkoitusperiä, että he huomaavat millaiset motiivit kelläkin on.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Ottaen huomioon, kuinka vainoharhaisesti tunnut suhtautuvan...


Toki rekisteröityneenä JLF-jäsenenä myös moderaattorilla on täysi vapaus meidän muiden tapaan osallistua omilla mielipiteillään itse hallinnoimansa palstansakin keskusteluihin, mutta...:

Todellisen demokratian, sananvapauden, rehellisen keskustelun ja hyvän netiketin kannalta on kuitenkin kovin epäilyttävää, että (mahdollisesti oman julkisorganisaatioiden virka-asemansa vuoksi?) palstan administraattori alkaa leimata tuollaisilla paranoidi-polttomerkeillä palstan viisaita keskustelijoita, jotka siis vain kyseenalaistavat ja haastavat vallitsevia "virallisia totuuksia" (tai siis tällainen moderointi alkaa jo tuoda mieleen lähinnä dissidenttien kohtelun eräässä itänaapurin ImeniLenina-ItäMetrojen-Kremlien despoottisessa slaavilaisparatiisissa, jossa tällaisesta käsittelystä tuoreita esimerkkejä viime vuosilta ovat esim. Nadezha Tolokonnikovan oikeuskohtelu sekä rangaistukset Siperian kuolemanvankileireillä, mutta totta kai me kaikki reilut HumanRights-ihmiset boikotoimme Nadezhan suositusten mukaan näitä Putinin vankileirivaltion Sotshin Potjomkin-kulissikisoja [minkä jälkeen silti ehkä vielä voimme edelleen keskustella asiallisesti JLF-sivuilla ilman moderaattorin vainoharhais-leimakirvestä]?).

----------


## petteri

No, tässä raitioleirien saaristossa olemme sentään kai vankeina ihan omasta vapaasta tahdostamme.

Mutta totta toinen raide, vaikka meno täällä jossain hurjimmissa käänteissä voi tuntua kuin olisi eksynyt hullujen foorumille,  kannattanee julkisia paranoidi, skitsofrenia, narsismi tai muuten vaan umpihöperö diagnooseja yleensä välttää. 

Meitä on niin moneen junaan ja toiset jää asemalle. Joskus sattuu myös satunnaisia myöhästymisiä, itse kullekin.  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Meitä on niin moneen junaan ja toiset jää asemalle. Joskus sattuu myös satunnaisia myöhästymisiä, itse kullekin.


Jotkut jopa kulkevat mieluummin omalla autollaan.

Huvituin muuten hieman, kun viestissä, joka on siirretty "Sensuuri foorumilla" -ketjuun, on alalaidassa kommentti: _Viimeisin muokkaaja kuukanko; Eilen kello 22:18.                                                                   Syy: siirretty toiseen ketjuun, lyhennetty lainausta, asiattomuudet pois                                     _ 
Tämä ketju on tärkeä, jotta keskustelu foorumilla voi jatkua asiallisena.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos sinä Antero et kestä sitä, etteivät kaikki ole kanssasi samaa mieltä, se on ihan oma ongelmasi. Toki siinä ei ole mitään uutta, että pyrit vaientamaan hankalia vastustajiasi tällä foorumilla vaikka millä keinoilla, hyvä olet kyllä keksimään ja esittämään perusteita, se täytyy myöntää.


Menköön näin viikonlopun merkeissä... Kuten huomaat, en kestä tätä foorumia. Siksi olen kirjoittanut vain vajaat 7000 viestiä. Kaikki tietenkin valhetta alusta loppuun, kuten pari viime päivien viestiä, joissa väitän hyväksyväni sen, että en voi moderoida muiden viestejä ja sulkea tunnuksia. Nehän olisivat parhaat keinot tavoitteilleni vaimentaa ei vain hankalat, vaan kaikki vastustajat, joita ovat kaikki muut foorumin jäsenet.




> Uskon kuitenkin, että suurin osa tämän foorumin lukijoista osaa kuitenkin lukea sen verran viestien tarkoitusperiä, että he huomaavat millaiset motiivit kelläkin on.


Minä en siihen usko. Minusta pitäisi jokaiseen viestiin liittää disclaimer-osuus, jossa viestin kirjoittaja kertoo todelliset tavoitteensa ja sen, mitä viestillä oikeasti tarkoitti. Kaikki ne viestit, joissa ei tällaista selittävää osaa ole, tulee ehdottomasti poistaa. Ja jokainen jäsen, joka on kolme kertaa jättänyt disclaimer-osuuden kirjoittamatta, tulee sulkea ikuisesti pois foorumilta.

Ja jotta disclaimer-osuudessa ei myös valehdella, kuten tietenkin kaikissa viesteissä tehdään, kirjoittajan tulee ilmoittaa kaikki todelliset, epätodelliset, löyhät ja oletettavissa olevat sitoumuksensa, kontaktinsa, yhteytensä ja aiotut sekä tulevaisuudessa mahdolliset yhteydet henkilöihin, yrityksiin, virastoihin, eduskuntaan, hallitukseen, valiokuntiin, valtuustoihin, lauta- ja johtokuntiin, hallintoneuvostoihin sekä poliittisiin ja epäpoliittisiin puolueisiin ja muihin organisaatioihin ja uskonnollisiin yhdyskuntiin ja sellaisiksi tulkittaviin kuin myös kaikkiin salaseuroihin ja saunaporukoihin. Yksityisyyden suojan merkeissä nimimerkin käyttö on kuitenkin sallittua. Jos kuitenkin jollain muulla on jokin aiheellinen tai aiheeton epäily siitä, että jokin edellä vaadittu yhteys on jätetty ilmoittamatta, tunnus ei ole mahdollista sulkea vaan se on pakko välittömästi sulkea.

Vain näin voi taata sen, että jokainen pystyy tulkitsemaan kaikki viesti oikealla tavalla eikä siten, kuin viesti on kirjoitettu.

Häppi Nyy Jiär!

----------


## petteri

> Minä en siihen usko. Minusta pitäisi jokaiseen viestiin liittää disclaimer-osuus, jossa viestin kirjoittaja kertoo todelliset tavoitteensa ja sen, mitä viestillä oikeasti tarkoitti. Kaikki ne viestit, joissa ei tällaista selittävää osaa ole, tulee ehdottomasti poistaa. Ja jokainen jäsen, joka on kolme kertaa jättänyt disclaimer-osuuden kirjoittamatta, tulee sulkea ikuisesti pois foorumilta.
> 
> Ja jotta disclaimer-osuudessa ei myös valehdella, kuten tietenkin kaikissa viesteissä tehdään, kirjoittajan tulee ilmoittaa kaikki todelliset, epätodelliset, löyhät ja oletettavissa olevat sitoumuksensa, kontaktinsa, yhteytensä ja aiotut sekä tulevaisuudessa mahdolliset yhteydet henkilöihin, yrityksiin, virastoihin, eduskuntaan, hallitukseen, valiokuntiin, valtuustoihin, lauta- ja johtokuntiin, hallintoneuvostoihin sekä poliittisiin ja epäpoliittisiin puolueisiin ja muihin organisaatioihin ja uskonnollisiin yhdyskuntiin ja sellaisiksi tulkittaviin kuin myös kaikkiin salaseuroihin ja saunaporukoihin. Yksityisyyden suojan merkeissä nimimerkin käyttö on kuitenkin sallittua. Jos kuitenkin jollain muulla on jokin aiheellinen tai aiheeton epäily siitä, että jokin edellä vaadittu yhteys on jätetty ilmoittamatta, tunnus ei ole mahdollista sulkea vaan se on pakko välittömästi sulkea.
> 
> Vain näin voi taata sen, että jokainen pystyy tulkitsemaan kaikki viesti oikealla tavalla eikä siten, kuin viesti on kirjoitettu.


Hyvä ehdotus, minulla on sitten tämän jälkeen vielä kaksi viestiä jäljellä ennen ikuista porttikieltoa, koska vastuunrajoituslausekkeeni sidonnaisuudet on puutteellisesti määritelty.  :Smile: 

*Vastuunrajoitus:*

Tässä viestissä mahdollisesti esitettävät kirjoitukset ja kommentit ovat kirjoittajan henkilökohtaisia mielipiteitä, eikä mikään virallinen organisaatio ole mitenkään vaikuttanut tai osallistunut aineiston laatimiseen tai muutoin toiminut yhteistyössä kirjoittajien kanssa. Tämä pätee myös silloin kun kirjoittajana on organisaation työntekijä. Näin ollen kirjoittaja vasta kaikilta osin aineiston sisällöstä sekä sen lain- ja säännöstenmukaisuudesta. Foorumissa esitettävää aineistoa ei tule myöskään miltään osin tulkita virkamieslain tarkoittamiksi viranomaisohjeiksi tai virallisiksi minkään organisaation kannanotoiksi. Viestissä voi olla linkkejä kirjoittajien tai kolmansien tahojen ylläpitämille verkkosivuille, joiden sisältö on täysin kirjoittajien vaikutusmahdollisuuksien ulkopuolella. Organisaatio ja kirjoittaja eivät vastaa näiden linkkien tai ulkopuolisten verkkosivujen sisällöstä tai toiminnallisuuksista.

Kaikenlainen näissä viesteissä esitetyn tiedon hyödyntäminen, kuten mahdolliset päätökset tällä foorumilla esitetyn aineiston perusteella, tapahtuu omalla vastuulla. Kirjoittaja tai organisaatio ei miltään osin vastaa viestissä esitetyn aineiston hyödyntämisen seurauksista. Kirjoittaja ei siten missään tilanteessa vastaa vahingosta tai mielipahasta taikka saamatta jääneestä hyödystä, joka tämän viestin tietoja hyödyntävälle tai kolmannelle taholle aiheutuu suoraan tai välillisesti viestin sisällön johdosta. Foorumin lukijaa kehotetaan omatoimisesti analysoimaan foorumilla esitettävää aineistoa ja suhtautumaan kriittisesti sen sisältöön, kuten lähteiden luotettavuuteen sekä kirjoittajan esittämiin tulkintoihin ja olettamiin. Lukijaa muistutetaan erityisesti siitä, että foorumilla esitetty aineisto ei välttämättä ole objektiivista vaan muodostuu kunkin kirjoittajan mielipiteistä ja arvioista, joihin voivat vaikuttaa kyseisen kirjoittajan henkilökohtaiset olosuhteet ja erilaiset intressit sekä arvot esimerkiksi suhteessa yksittäisiin joukkoliikennevälineisiin tai organisaatioihin. On myös mahdollista, että joku kolmas taho on vaikuttanut kirjoitusten sisältöön. Lisäksi on olemassa riski siitä, että aineisto sisältää virheellistä tai puutteellista tietoa.

----------


## karihoo

Pakko antaa iso hymynaama Petterin disclaimerille  :Wink: 
Osuu niin hyvin asian ytimeen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko foorumilla muutettu käytäntöä aprillipilojen osalta, kun ne näkyvät edelleen?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko foorumilla muutettu käytäntöä aprillipilojen osalta, kun ne näkyvät edelleen?


Kiitos muistutuksesta, siivoilen kun kerkiän.

----------


## vaajy

> Keskustelun aloitusviestiin viitaten, ihmettelen myös viestien katoamista. 
> 
> Nyt kahdesti kirjoittanut Tampereen liikenteestä havaintoja ja kummatkin kadonnut. Eilinen ja toissa viikolla kirjoittamani. 
> 
> Ilmeisesti forumi on tarkoitettu tietyn oman porukan pulinaryhmäksi, jonne uusilla ei ole asiaa?


Ei mitään uutta auringon alla.

Täällä ei hyväksytä havaintoja bussien sisältä. Sitä en ole ikinä ymmärtänyt.

Ihan samalla tavalla voi havainnoida, että bussi #149, Paunu ajaa 10 minuuttia myöhässä, 10 km ylinopeutta yms. Tai sen, että bussissa #143 on lipputarkastus, Paunulaisessa.

Omiakin viestejä paljon lähtenyt, luot oman ketjun, siitäkään ei pidetä.

Minua on varoitettu tästä foorumista, mm. Pohjolan Liikenteen kuski, nimeä en mainitse, ja eräs Paunun kuski. "Jopa suoranaista kiusaamista", ja olen samaa mieltä.

Kokonainen armeija tulee ketjuun dissaamaan sinun aitoja havaintojasi. Kai sekin on havainto, että autossa on ruuvit löysällä ja penkki on irti tangosta?

Entä saako havaintoja tehdä, jos ei havainnoi bussidatasta kotisohvalta vaan suoraan ajoneuvosta.

Mikä hauskinta porttikiellon syynä oli "Foorumille sopimaton persoonallisuus", eli sielläkin myönnetään että mitään en ole rikkonut. Minusta ei vain pidetä.

Se ei tosin haittaa, kun jatkan harrastustani siitäkin huolimatta, että koulukiusattua poikaa joka 15-vuotiaana bussipysäkillä odotti Paunulaistaan ei pidetty hyvänä asiana.

Kirjaimellisesti sait 4 kertaa turpaan ennen Paunulaista, tosin niin tälläkin foorumilla. Eriäviä mielipiteitä eivät ota vastaan.

Aina pitää olla jotain uutta, on suorastaan melkoinen tavoite, ei kai joukkoliikenne harrastuksen pitäisi olla sitä että tietää kaikesta kaiken?

Olen pannut merkille että aika moni täällä on samoista reklamoinut, mutta itsevaltias "Kuukanko" noudattaa omaa fetissiään täydellisestä foorumista johon hän valikoi mielipiteet ja käyttäjätkin.

Vähänkin erilainen, todellinen, busseihin hurahtanut aikuinen bussifani saa täällä kyllä kuulla siitä. Suoranaista kiusaamista lainatakseni Paunun kuskia tästä foorumista kun kerroin että voisi rekata.

Ei suositellut, kun ei saa palstatilaa omille, aidoille ajatuksille joukkoliikenteestä.

Itse olen ainakin oppinut että joukkoliikenneharrastajia on erilaisia, kaikkien kanssa tultava toimeen. Jonkun vaan täytyy opettaa sama iskulause muillekin.

Itse täyttävät ketjuja kinastelullaan, mutta otetaan kohteeksi vain "se yksi". Koska liikaa Paunua.

Totuus vaan on kuitenkin se, että minua ei vie paunulaisistani mikään muu kuin yhtiön konkurssi. Ja bussiharrastus jatkuu aina vaan suuremmalla sydämellä, just sillä omalla tavalla höystettynä  :Razz: 

Ehkä joku päivä tän myös muutkin ymmärtävät, siihen asti ollaan lumessa kahlaajia. Tänne kirjoittaminen on oikeasti vaikeaa, kun sun täytyy tietää busseista kaiken ja olla moderaattorin mieliksi hänen unelmafoorumista.

Näin itse sen ymmärrän. Hän haluaa, että täällä ei sanota samaa toistamiseen ja aina olisi jotain uutta faktaa, mutta fiiliksen (ei fakta pohjainen) bussiharrastus ei ole täällä suvaittavaa.

Oma moka kun rekisteröidyin on varoitettu ja en tiedä kannattaako edes jatkaa etteivät työkaverit menetä yöuniaan asiasta.

Tuskin monikaan noista bussifriikeistä tulisi sanomaan päin naamaa, että sun havainnot ovat täyttä p... Pullojenkerääjissäkin parempi yhteishenki kuin bussifanien keskuudessa, siellä on kaikille tilaa.

Pahinta vielä se, että moderaattori antaa vaan sen väliaikaisen porttikiellon, tulisin kyllä mielelläni kahville puhumaan mikä teitä minun jutuissa niin paljon harmittaa. Ollaan kuitenkin yhtä kaikki harrastajia.

----------


## Salomaa

Joskus muistan kuulleeni että netti lisää sananvapautta ja antaa tilaa persoonallisuuksille. Miten päin sitten se nykyään meneekään. Havainnot joukkoliikennevälineen sisältä mielestäni sopivat luontevasti foorumille.

"Uusimmat viestit foorumilla" -laatikostahan voi katsoa mitä ketjuja haluaa seurata. Siten löytää mieleistään lukemista ja kommentoitavaa. Harva kuitenkaan kait kovin monia kymmeniä ketjuja seuraa.

----------


## vaajy

> Joskus muistan kuulleeni että netti lisää sananvapautta ja antaa tilaa persoonallisuuksille. Miten päin sitten se nykyään meneekään. Havainnot joukkoliikennevälineen sisältä mielestäni sopivat luontevasti foorumille.
> 
> "Uusimmat viestit foorumilla" -laatikostahan voi katsoa mitä ketjuja haluaa seurata. Siten löytää mieleistään lukemista ja kommentoitavaa. Harva kuitenkaan kait kovin monia kymmeniä ketjuja seuraa.


Näinhän sitä luulisi, mutta ei näköjään sovi tänne.

On se tietysti helppoa, että voi bussidatasta katsoa ja postailla. Itse vaan tykkään mennäkin, lähteä kunnolla liikkeelle, havainnoimaan ja nauttimaan.

Olen myös huomannut, että ehkäpä näiden tiukkojen vaatimusten takia tänne ei moni uskalla pidempiaikaisesti kirjoitella.

Moni onkin lopettanut ja syy löytyy uskoisin enemmän muualla kuin kirjoittajassa.

Minä en voi näitä foorumilinjauksia muuttaa, mutta olisi hyvä jos muutkin antaisivat niistä palautetta.

Olen vähän skeptinen haluaako tänne kirjoittaa, kun suurin osa ei pidä siitä. Minun bussiharrastus eroaa vissiin melko lailla muista. Voin kirjaimellisesti olla bussissa 8 tuntia putkeen linjalla.

Toisaalta, ehkäpä sinä siellä, laitoit ennen kannustavaa palautetta. Että kannattaa silti jatkaa postailua vaikka tietyt tahot ei sitä suvaitsekaan.

Eniten ihmetyttää, että tätä "sensuuria" ja tiettyä "dissausta" on ilmeisesti ollut jo vuosia tällä foorumilla, joten minä vuonna sitä parannusta tulee?

Herkästi myös näkyy se, että kun Tampereen alueella on se muutama vakikirjoittaja ja väkeä alueella on kuin hautausmaalla, niin tietyt nimet korostuvat ja se vie joidenkin yöunet.

----------


## canis lupus

Miksi vaajy et hae alalle? Saisit jopa rahaakin siitä 8 tunnin mittaisesta Paunussa istumisesta

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> Olen myös huomannut, että ehkäpä näiden tiukkojen vaatimusten takia tänne ei moni uskalla pidempiaikaisesti kirjoitella.
> 
> Moni onkin lopettanut ja syy löytyy uskoisin enemmän muualla kuin kirjoittajassa.
> 
> Minä en voi näitä foorumilinjauksia muuttaa, mutta olisi hyvä jos muutkin antaisivat niistä palautetta.
> 
> Olen vähän skeptinen haluaako tänne kirjoittaa, kun suurin osa ei pidä siitä. ......


Kirjoittele vaan, minä ainakin luen. Olen saanut useita rangaistuksia itsekin, kerran kirjoitin kaksi sanaa isolla kirjaimilla, se oli huutamista, joten rangaistus tuli. Olen mukana myös järjestötoiminnassa ja istunut lukuisissa epäonnistuneissa kokouksissa. Monessa kokouksessa on kaikkitietävä aktiivi, joka saattaa alatyylillä puhua asiattomuuksia, mutta ei elävässä ja oikeassa elämässä lähdetä rangaistuksia jakelemaan. Jämäkkä puheenjohto riittää.

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

Ihmeellistä sontaa tällainen harvainvaltainen diktatuuri. Minäkin lukisin mielelläni mielenkiintoisia postauksia sananvapauden rajoissa, mutta se lienee fantasia täällä.

----------


## canis lupus

Tällä foorumilla on omat säännöt ja jos ne ei miellytä tai kykene niitä noudattamaan voi lähteä lätkimään. Ravintola saa valita asiakkaansa, niin saa foorumikin valita jäsenensä. Ylläpito kokemusta takana monesta foorumista ja mitään täydellistä sananvapautta ei ole yhdelläkään foorumilla ollut. Ei edes omillanikaan. Joillekin se oli ongelma, sitten heilu bännivasara. Autismi ei ole mikään lieventävä syy epäasialliselle käytökselle

----------


## vaajy

> Tällä foorumilla on omat säännöt ja jos ne ei miellytä tai kykene niitä noudattamaan voi lähteä lätkimään. Ravintola saa valita asiakkaansa, niin saa foorumikin valita jäsenensä. Ylläpito kokemusta takana monesta foorumista ja mitään täydellistä sananvapautta ei ole yhdelläkään foorumilla ollut. Ei edes omillanikaan. Joillekin se oli ongelma, sitten heilu bännivasara. Autismi ei ole mikään lieventävä syy epäasialliselle käytökselle


Tämä on juuri sitä piilokiusaamista.

Haukutaan autistiksi tietämättä henkilöstä mitään. Sanoisitko päin naamaa työkaverillesi töissä, että olet autisti? Vain sen takia, että hän on hieman erilainen kuin sinä itse?

Minäkään en hauku häntä autistiksi, joka ei kirjoituksistani pidä, ja laittoi jäähyjä tässä aiemmin "epäasialliselle käytökselle".

Se epäasiallinen käytös oli virallisesti "foorumille sopimaton persoonallisuus".

Kuvitelkaa, että kaikki me täällä ollaan työkavereita. Ja puhaltakaa yhteen hiileen jos pystytte.

Täysin turhaa syytellä ketään autistiksi. Ajanhukkaa yrittää savustaa erilaisuus pois. Me ollaan ihmisiä ja jos et voi sanoa sitä päin naamaa, älä sano lankaakaan pitkin.

Koskevatko säännöt sinua, kun muita autistiksi nimeät? Kuinka paljon koulutusta takana siihen, että voit jakaa näkemättä henkilöä diagnooseja?

----------


## Ohjaamotyöntekijä

> Tällä foorumilla on omat säännöt ja jos ne ei miellytä tai kykene niitä noudattamaan voi lähteä lätkimään


Sinäpä sen sanoit.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tällä foorumilla on omat säännöt ja jos ne ei miellytä tai kykene niitä noudattamaan voi lähteä lätkimään. Ravintola saa valita asiakkaansa, niin saa foorumikin valita jäsenensä. Ylläpito kokemusta takana monesta foorumista ja mitään täydellistä sananvapautta ei ole yhdelläkään foorumilla ollut. Ei edes omillanikaan. Joillekin se oli ongelma, sitten heilu bännivasara. Autismi ei ole mikään lieventävä syy epäasialliselle käytökselle


Tai toisinpäin sanoen. Jos jonkun kirjoittajan tyyli ei miellytä tai jonkun ketjun aihe ei miellytä, lukija voi vaihtaa toiseen ketjuun. Toi poistua koko foorumilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:43 ----------




> Tällä foorumilla on omat säännöt ja jos ne ei miellytä tai kykene niitä noudattamaan voi lähteä lätkimään.


Kommentointi säännöistä lienee sallittua. Kun aiheelle kerran on oma ketjunsakin. Kyllä sinäkin myöntönet, että joskus ylläpitäjillä on anturit kytketty herkälle.

----------


## tkp

> Tai toisinpäin sanoen. Jos jonkun kirjoittajan tyyli ei miellytä tai jonkun ketjun aihe ei miellytä, lukija voi vaihtaa toiseen ketjuun. Toi poistua koko foorumilta.


Tietääkseni ylläpito tekee tällä forumilla säännöt eli annat ymmärtää että ylläpitäjän pitäisi poistua forumilta jos joku ei osaa kirjoittaa sääntöjen mukaan

----------


## 339-DF

Täällä on nyt kirjoittajilla vähän erikoinen käsitys sananvapaudesta.

Noin yleisesti sananvapaus tarkoittaa sitä, että mielipiteen esittämisestä ei joudu vankilaan, noin kärjistetysti. Siitäkin on sitten kaikenlaisia poikkeuksia niin kuin nyt vaikka Raija Toiviainen vs. Päivi Räsänen. Mutta sananvapauden idea nyt kuitenkin on se, että jokainen saa itse tuoda esille mielipiteensä ilman että joku toinen saa sitä estää etukäteen. Voi siis vaikkapa perustaa nettisivun ja tuoda mielipiteensä siellä esiin, tai painattaa lentolehtisiä ja jakaa niitä kaupungilla.

Sananvapaus ei tarkoita sitä, että se oma mielipide on saatava tuoda rajoituksetta esiin jonkun toisen alustalla. Jos yksi kirjoittaa mielipidekirjoituksen aiheesta "Suomi tarvitsee lisää maahanmuuttoa ja irakilainen ruoka on herkullista" ja joku toinen aiheella "Maahanmuutto on Suomelle vahingollista ja lisää rikollisuutta", niin HS päättää itse, julkaiseeko näistä molemmat, toisen vai ei kumpaakaan. Eikä siinä ole kyse sananvapaudesta vaan isännän oikeudesta.

Ihan samalla tavalla se isännän oikeus koskee nettifoorumeita. Isäntä päättää, mitä hänen alustallaan sallitaan, ja jos haluaa osallistua, niin sitten siihen pitää taipua.

Noin yleisesti sanoisin, että jlf:llä saa aika laajasti tuoda esille omia joukkoliikenteeseen liittyviä näkemyksiä, sekä positiivisia että negatiivisia ja myös sellaisia, jotka ovat ns. yleisen linjan vastaisia. Puhtaasti mielipiteen vuoksi en muista että ketään olisi sensuroitu, ei silloinkaan kun se mielipide on epämiellyttävä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tietääkseni ylläpito tekee tällä forumilla säännöt eli annat ymmärtää että ylläpitäjän pitäisi poistua forumilta jos joku ei osaa kirjoittaa sääntöjen mukaan


Foorumilla on lukuisia viestiketjuja. En tarkoita ylläpitäjää vaan foorumin käyttäjää. Hän voi siirty sellaiseen ketjuun lukemaan ja keskustelemaan, jossa viihtyy.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:59 ----------




> .... HS päättää itse, julkaiseeko näistä molemmat, toisen vai ei kumpaakaan. Eikä siinä ole kyse sananvapaudesta vaan isännän oikeudesta.
> 
> ....


Sananvapaus voidaan rajoittaa myös muista kun toimituksellisista syistä. Kirjoitin mielipidekirjoituksen, jossa yhdessä lauseessa mainitsin Pasilan aseman purkamisen. Se lause poistettiin. Hesari halusi taata ilmoitustulonsa sekä toisaalta palvella kaupunkisuunnittelun virkamiehiä, joiden kanssa lehdellä on saumaton yhteistyö.

----------


## canis lupus

> Foorumilla on lukuisia viestiketjuja. En tarkoita ylläpitäjää vaan foorumin käyttäjää. Hän voi siirty sellaiseen ketjuun lukemaan ja keskustelemaan, jossa viihtyy.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:59 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Sananvapaus voidaan rajoittaa myös muista kun toimituksellisista syistä. Kirjoitin mielipidekirjoituksen, jossa yhdessä lauseessa mainitsin Pasilan aseman purkamisen. Se lause poistettiin. Hesari halusi taata ilmoitustulonsa sekä toisaalta palvella kaupunkisuunnittelun virkamiehiä, joiden kanssa lehdellä on saumaton yhteistyö.


Näin tapahtuu ja siinä ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. Sain minäkin bännit eräälle suositulle jalkapalloaiheiselle foorumille kun satuin puolustamaan jäähallihanketta hyvin asiallisesti muotoilulla viestillä. Ylläpidolla oli se linja että jääkiekko on kirosanoista pahin. No ei ollu mun foorumi mutta ei tässäkään mitään väärää tapahtunut

----------

